# Cazan un enorme jabalí blanco de casi 200 kilos que atemorizaba a agricultores y ganaderos de Cieza



## WhyAlwaysMe (21 Dic 2022)

*Juan Marín*, un miembro de la Sociedad de Cazadores de la localidad murciana de Cieza -de unos 300 socios aproximadamente-, ha abatido con un permiso por daños este martes 20 de diciembre a un *tremendo jabalí blanco de casi 200 kilos que tenía atemorizados a agricultores y ganaderos del municipio*.

Según narra *José Manuel Sánchez,*presidente del coto, a la redacción de Jara y Sedal, en los terrenos de esta sociedad «cada vez hay más daño de jabalíes». «Los forestales saben que tenemos un equipo de cazadores dedicado a abatir esta especie por daños y hoy nos han llamado diciendo que habían localizado al fin este animal, que era exageradamente grande y que se comía la comida de los perros, que destrozaba cultivos y que había embestido incluso a un caballo para quitarle la comida», expone Sánchez.

*Realizaron la batida con arco, ya que era un lugar cercano a las casas*




El trofeo del jabalí blanco. © J. M. S.
Tras concederse el permiso por daños, los cazadores llevaron a cabo la batida: «La realizamos con arco, ya que era un lugar cercano a las casas; entraba a quitarle la comida al caballo y a comerse las larvas del estiércol», explica el presidente del coto. El arquero le disparó de forma certera en el codillo, y cayó al instante. «*Nos sorprendió mucho el tamaño, además del color. *Llevamos muchísimas esperas y no habíamos visto nada igual», narra sobre el pelaje blanco del descomunal macareno.

«Lo único que me tiene un poco preocupado es que parece que tiene el morro un poco rosa; el veterinario se lo ha llevado para analizarlo. En principio nos dijeron que era un jabalí blanco sin más, pero esperamos el análisis final. Asimismo, el presidente del coto destaca que l*as navajas son «bastante grandes, de dos centímetros y medio; *sí he observado que tenía unas pezuñas bestiales, pero muy desgastadas, de andar mucho», explica.

*197 kilos de peso*




Los cazadores, con el jabalí blanco. © J. M. S.
Pesaba 197 kilos: «Lo hemos pesado en una báscula de fruta, y ha dado algo totalmente descomunal», expone Sánchez. «Sí es normal que en esta zona pesen más de la cuenta; de hecho, llevamos viendo en los últimos años el aumento de peso en los marranos, pero no con estas dimensiones», reconoce el cazador.

Por otro lado, explica que en los próximos días realizarán una montería por daños, ya que también tienen ataques a campos agrícolas de arruí y venados.





Otra imagen del trofeo del jabalí blanco.









Cazan un enorme jabalí blanco de casi 200 kilos que atemorizaba a agricultores y ganaderos de Cieza


Este martes fue abatido el tremendo macareno en las cercanías del municipio murciano de Cieza después de que los agentes forestales diesen aviso de su presencia a los miembros de la Sociedad de Cazadores de la localidad.




revistajaraysedal.es


----------



## Joloan (21 Dic 2022)

De ese bicho sale carne para muchos estofados.


----------



## Onesimo39 (21 Dic 2022)

Mobypig


----------



## Onesimo39 (21 Dic 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> De ese bicho sale carne para muchos estofados.



Muchas veces la basura de cazadores, sacan los dientes al bicho y lo deja ahí tirado porque pesa muchito...

Son mas de ponerse en un puesto de perros a poder ser sin que los zapatos se les llenen de barro, pagan un dineral... Pegan un tiro a un cerdo dentro de un vallado, le sacan los dientes, se sacan la foto y al bar a presumir de lo buenos cazadores que son


----------



## Leolo41 (21 Dic 2022)

Un jabalí único y lo matan...en fin.


----------



## TercioVascongado (21 Dic 2022)

Leolo41 dijo:


> Un jabalí único y lo matan...en fin.




Habértelo llevado a casa de mascota.


----------



## aventurero artritico (21 Dic 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> De ese bicho sale carne para muchos estofados.



la carne de jabali no vale nada.


----------



## medion_no (21 Dic 2022)

El chuky de cieza.


----------



## kenny220 (21 Dic 2022)

!La puta, se han cargado a Fujur!


----------



## medion_no (21 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> la carne de jabali no vale nada.



Esta dura y tiene una textura como correosa pero se puede comer perfectamente. Es nutritiva.


----------



## Vanatico (21 Dic 2022)

Buen ejemplar. Enhorabuena.


----------



## medion_no (21 Dic 2022)

Leolo41 dijo:


> Un jabalí único y lo matan...en fin.



Los forestales saben que tenemos un equipo de cazadores dedicado a abatir esta especie por daños y hoy nos han llamado diciendo que habían localizado al fin este animal, que era exageradamente grande y que se comía la comida de los perros, que destrozaba cultivos y que había embestido incluso a un caballo para quitarle la comida», 

Que parte de ahi no se entiende


----------



## Onesimo39 (21 Dic 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> Esta dura y tiene una textura como correosa pero se puede comer perfectamente. Es nutritiva.



Para chorizo, hay que mezclarla con cerdo porque sabe mucho a bravío...

Hay gente que tiene buena mano cocinando jabalí y si se sabe cocinar sabe muy bien


----------



## kenny220 (21 Dic 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> Esta dura y tiene una textura como correosa pero se puede comer perfectamente. Es nutritiva.



Ostia un picadillo de jabalí con Cabrales y tortos.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (21 Dic 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> Esta dura y tiene una textura como correosa pero se puede comer perfectamente. Es nutritiva.


----------



## Pegoteonfire (21 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> la carne de jabali no vale nada.



Salen buenos embutidos, aunque hay que meterles bien de sebo porque la carne es durilla.


----------



## Pegoteonfire (21 Dic 2022)

El día que maten a un animal de ese calibre a puñetazos y puñaladas se habrán ganado el derecho a posar triunfantes y con sonrisas en la cara.

Ya lo comentaron con la normalización de las armas de fuego frente a las armas cuerpo a cuerpo, "el honor ha muerto".

Y no estoy en contra de la caza, pero sí del escaso respeto que algunos cazadores suelen tener con aquello que dan caza.


----------



## TercioVascongado (21 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1300365



Ese sí que es un ejemplar de jabalí para dar de comer aparte.


----------



## TercioVascongado (21 Dic 2022)

Pegoteonfire dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1300367
> 
> El día que maten a un animal de ese calibre a puñetazos y puñaladas se habrán ganado el derecho a posar triunfantes y con sonrisas en la cara.
> 
> ...



No hemos llegado a la cima de la pirámide a base de puñetazos. Estás hablando de rastrear un bicho en su hábitat y abatirlo con una ballesta. Y tomas conclusiones absurdas en base a que se han hecho una foto. Tú qué coño sabrás que piensan esos tíos. En fin la de gilipolleces que has amontonado en tres frase de mierda.


----------



## GongorayArgote (21 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Muchas veces la basura de cazadores, sacan los dientes al bicho y lo deja ahí tirado porque pesa muchito...
> 
> Son mas de ponerse en un puesto de perros a poder ser sin que los zapatos se les llenen de barro, pagan un dineral... Pegan un tiro a un cerdo dentro de un vallado, le sacan los dientes, se sacan la foto y al bar a presumir de lo buenos cazadores que son



Basura tu Puta madre. Y eso que dices lo hacia tu abuelo.


----------



## Alberto1989 (21 Dic 2022)

¿Nadie está flipando de lo del arco?

Dice que le dió en la rodilla, de un solo flechazo, y cayó a plomo.

¿Como puede ser eso? Si yo he visto escopetazos y siguen corriendo.

A ver si nos tenemos que poner a comprar arcos ahora.


----------



## aventurero artritico (21 Dic 2022)

Pegoteonfire dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1300367
> 
> El día que maten a un animal de ese calibre a puñetazos y puñaladas se habrán ganado el derecho a posar triunfantes y con sonrisas en la cara.
> 
> ...



bueno un arco al menos es natural, en la edad media ya lo hacían así.


----------



## Centinela (21 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> la carne de jabali no vale nada.




Habla por ti. Un guisado o estofado de jabalí con patatas y verduras a mi me encanta


----------



## Onesimo39 (21 Dic 2022)

Pegoteonfire dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1300367
> 
> El día que maten a un animal de ese calibre a puñetazos y puñaladas se habrán ganado el derecho a posar triunfantes y con sonrisas en la cara.
> 
> ...



Jajajajajjajajajajajajajajaj


----------



## Thebore (21 Dic 2022)

Joder, el jabalí de los Baskerville


----------



## SuSantidad77 (21 Dic 2022)

No me creo nada, con ballesta y tirando al codillo? Un bicho así? Dudolo!!!


----------



## Onesimo39 (21 Dic 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> No hemos llegado a la cima de la pirámide a base de puñetazos. Estás hablando de rastrear un bicho en su hábitat y abatirlo con una ballesta. Y tomas conclusiones absurdas en base a que se han hecho una foto. Tú qué coño sabrás que piensan esos tíos. En fin la de gilipolleces que has amontonado en tres frase de mierda.



Como osas... El que escribió ese mensaje sobrevive como espadachin de fortuna...


----------



## Centinela (21 Dic 2022)

Pegoteonfire dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1300367
> 
> El día que maten a un animal de ese calibre a puñetazos y puñaladas se habrán ganado el derecho a posar triunfantes y con sonrisas en la cara.
> 
> ...




Ha sido con arco, una técnica ancestral. No veo falta de honor


----------



## Vientosolar (21 Dic 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> Los forestales saben que tenemos un equipo de cazadores dedicado a abatir esta especie por daños y hoy nos han llamado diciendo que habían localizado al fin este animal, que era exageradamente grande y que se comía la comida de los perros, que destrozaba cultivos y que había embestido incluso a un caballo para quitarle la comida»,
> 
> *Que parte de ahi no se entiende*



Fíjate bien en su nick…


----------



## Pegoteonfire (21 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> bueno un arco al menos es natural, en la edad media ya lo hacían así.



Había varias medidas contra arqueros y las flechas no tenían ni de lejos la misma fuerza penetrante que el más roñoso de los mosquetes. De todas formas la frase que he comentado creo que la dijeron los japos samuráis cuando los gringos fueron para allá llevandoles "paz y democracia", poniendo fin al periodo Edo (creo, porque no recuerdo muy bien ya casi nada de los documentales que me ví hace tropecientos años)


----------



## wanamaker (21 Dic 2022)

Pegoteonfire dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1300367
> 
> El día que maten a un animal de ese calibre a *puñetazos y puñaladas* se habrán ganado el derecho a posar triunfantes y con sonrisas en la cara.
> 
> ...



Claro, las lanzas y las flechas no se usaban antes de las armas de fuego. 
Por que sois tan flipados joder.


----------



## kenny220 (21 Dic 2022)

Pegoteonfire dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1300367
> 
> El día que maten a un animal de ese calibre a puñetazos y puñaladas se habrán ganado el derecho a posar triunfantes y con sonrisas en la cara.
> 
> ...



Que lo han cazado con ARCO.


----------



## Vientosolar (21 Dic 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Claro, las lanzas y las flechas no se usaban antes de las armas de fuego.
> Por que sois tan flipados joder.



Son imbéciles urbanitas que no se han visto a los jabalíes a 5 metros de tu casa al otro lado de la valla, con rayones, gruñéndote y sin respeto ninguno. Claro, eso hasta que empieza la temporada de caza y se llevan el primer tiro, cuando se retiran a lo más alto y profundo del monte.


----------



## wanamaker (21 Dic 2022)

Pegoteonfire dijo:


> Había varias medidas contra arqueros y las flechas no tenían ni de lejos la misma fuerza penetrante que el más roñoso de los mosquetes. De todas formas la frase que he comentado creo que la dijeron los japos samuráis cuando los gringos fueron para allá llevandoles "paz y democracia", poniendo fin al periodo Edo (creo, porque no recuerdo muy bien ya casi nada de los documentales que me ví hace tropecientos años)



Anda que sabes tu de historia. Cuando a los japoneses les llevaron las armas de fuego los portugueses, se pusieron a hacerlas en masa.
Mucho tiempo antes de los gringos.

PD:








Tanegashima (arcabuz) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





PD2:
A solo diez años de su introducción, se reportó la manufactura de 300.000 tanegashima.


----------



## The Chortinas´ Club (21 Dic 2022)

Condenan a un concejal del PP de un pueblo de Zaragoza por acribillar con 400 perdigones a un perro hasta la muerte


Un segundo can consiguió llegar muy malherido hasta su dueña. Antonio Clos Andrés ha sido condenado a 23 meses de prisión.




www.publico.es


----------



## Ballenero37 (21 Dic 2022)

Esos hijosdeputa deberian de haber recibido ellos la bala en vez del jabali.
De lo mas asqueroso que hay son los que van a batidas.


----------



## Pegoteonfire (21 Dic 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Claro, las lanzas y las flechas no se usaban antes de las armas de fuego.
> Por que sois tan flipados joder.



Supongo entonces que para tí conducir un Aston Martin es lo mismo que montar a caballo.
Bromas aparte, el más roñoso de los mosquetes tenía más alcance y penetración que la mayoría de Arcos largos y desde que se inventó el mecanismo de cerrojo también se follaban a los arcos en cadencia. Que se lo digan a los pieles rojas  
Mi comentario no pretendía insultar o arremeter contra la caza en general. En mi familia tengo dos cazadores. Simplemente me ofende ver a comedoritos haciéndose los rudos cuando cazar hoy, aún con riesgos, no supone ni la décima parte del riesgo a la que se sometían nuestros ancestros.


----------



## Pegoteonfire (21 Dic 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Anda que sabes tu de historia. Cuando a los japoneses les llevaron las armas de fuego los portugueses, se pusieron a hacerlas en masa.
> Mucho tiempo antes de los gringos.
> 
> PD:
> ...



Hablaba de los samuráis. No del pueblo japo, pero usted a su rollo oija


----------



## Pegoteonfire (21 Dic 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Que lo han cazado con ARCO.



¿con cuál de estos dos?


----------



## eL PERRO (21 Dic 2022)

Hoy he visto un capitulo de lor sinson en el que en el CRASTIBURGUER suspendian la venta de la COSTIBURGUER, porque vendian tantas que habian extinguido el animal con el que las hacian

Llevamos el mismo camino de puta imbecilidad mental moronegra. Que asco me dais todos


----------



## Escombridos (21 Dic 2022)

Pegoteonfire dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1300367
> 
> El día que maten a un animal de ese calibre a puñetazos y puñaladas se habrán ganado el derecho a posar triunfantes y con sonrisas en la cara.
> 
> ...



Coño!!, Cuanta tontería junta!!


----------



## wanamaker (21 Dic 2022)

Pegoteonfire dijo:


> Hablaba de los samuráis. No del pueblo japo, pero usted a su rollo oija











Samurái - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




Es Hideyoshi quien define finalmente la figura del samurái, ya que ordena y define los lineamientos para el adiestramiento, disciplina y especialización de los soldados del país. Los soldados _ashigaru_ fueron capacitados tanto en el uso de la naginata *como del arcabuz. *


----------



## Escombridos (21 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Hoy he visto un capitulo de lor sinson en el que en el CRASTIBURGUER suspendian la venta de la COSTIBURGUER, porque vendian tantas que habian extinguido el animal con el que las hacian
> 
> Llevamos el mismo camino de puta imbecilidad mental moronegra. Que asco me dais todos



La boca se lava todos los días. Y algunos se tenían que lavar el cerebro...los Simpson dice el espabilado.

Los jabalíes son plaga.


----------



## Furymundo (21 Dic 2022)

Pegoteonfire dijo:


> ¿con cuál de estos dos?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300407
> 
> ...



con el segundo seguramente. 
el españolete paleto es muy comodo.


----------



## Será en Octubre (21 Dic 2022)

Leolo41 dijo:


> Un jabalí único y lo matan...en fin.



Habértelo follado


----------



## Tigershark (21 Dic 2022)

Si hubiera sido en coteniica ya tendrían una película .


----------



## grebleips (21 Dic 2022)

Así que el Gobierno, un ente corrupto, ha autorizado una batida, un acto cobarde, para eliminar un peligroso animal que según agricultores y ganaderos, entes con palabra de dudosa confianza, estaba causando estragos. Así que una asociación de cazadores, un ente de desalmados, ha eliminado el peligro... con arco, un arma de gran efectividad y que no da lugar a recrearse con el acto.

Y claro... usaron arco, porque unos cazadores de la España profunda jamás usarían armas de fuego en lugares poblados.

Me lo creo todo.


----------



## Tigershark (21 Dic 2022)

Leolo41 dijo:


> Un jabalí único y lo matan...en fin.



si hubiera estado perdido por el monte y no jodiendo a la gente estaría vivo.


----------



## -Galaiko (21 Dic 2022)

¡¡Menudo bicho!! 
Parece el de las tortugas ninja.


----------



## ShellShock (21 Dic 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> Esta dura y tiene una textura como correosa pero se puede comer perfectamente. Es nutritiva.



Desperdiciar comida en general, pero carne en particular, me parece una vergüenza. Yo soy oficialmente el "cubo de la basura" de la casa. Jamás se tira nada que sea comestible si yo estoy presente.

Yo me lo troceaba, lo metía al arcón congelador, y comía carne de jabalí durante un año. Si haces ejercicio seguro que es una carne que viene bien. Ejercicio y dieta de cazador neolítico para estar fuerte.



kenny220 dijo:


> Ostia un picadillo de jabalí con Cabrales y tortos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300364



Comida de verdad. Te alegra el día.

Da pena que muera un bicho tan singular, pero si estaba empezando a ser un peligro para la gente, no ha quedado otra opción. Últimamente hay mucho jabalí y también hay que controlar su población. La caza cuando se hace con justificación no es algo malo.


----------



## 121 (21 Dic 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Ostia un picadillo de jabalí con Cabrales y tortos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300364



Brutal comida ibérica, de las cosas que me hacen orgulloso de ser español

Lastima que sean tiempos de progres rojos comunistas y minorías estúpidas


----------



## Vientosolar (21 Dic 2022)

Pegoteonfire dijo:


> ¿con cuál de estos dos?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300407
> 
> ...



Me has hecho recordar el arco largo inglés. Muy poca gente valía para dispararlo, y un arquero se tardaba en formar 10 años (y un caballero 15, o al revés, no me acuerdo). Pero era un arma absolutamente letal a distancia. La tecnología hizo que esa letalidad estuviera al alcance de cualquiera, primero mediante la ballesta, y después mediante los arcos modernos de poleas.

Ya en la época les jodió eso, y todo el mundo hablaba mal de los ballesteros, pero todos los tenían en sus ejércitos. El vaticano los excomulgó, pero por supuesto los tenía en su propio ejército. Y actualmente creo que hay ciertas unidades de algunos ejércitos que aun llevan ballestas y no sé si algunos arcos.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (21 Dic 2022)

El que el bicho tenga el morro rosa es un problema por alguna razón?




WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Lo único que me tiene un poco preocupado es que parece que tiene el morro un poco rosa; el veterinario se lo ha llevado para analizarlo. En principio nos dijeron que era un jabalí blanco sin más, pero esperamos el análisis final


----------



## Pegoteonfire (21 Dic 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Me has hecho recordar el arco largo inglés. Muy poca gente valía para dispararlo, y un arquero se tardaba en formar 10 años (y un caballero 15, o al revés, no me acuerdo). Pero era un arma absolutamente letal a distancia. La tecnología hizo que esa letalidad estuviera al alcance de cualquiera, primero mediante la ballesta, y después mediante los arcos modernos de poleas.
> 
> Ya en la época les jodió eso, y todo el mundo hablaba mal de los ballesteros, pero todos los tenían en sus ejércitos. El vaticano los excomulgó, pero por supuesto los tenía en su propio ejército. Y actualmente creo que hay ciertas unidades de algunos ejércitos que aun llevan ballestas y no sé si algunos arcos.



Lo malo es que el pobre Ballestero después de disparar estaba vendidísimo XD. Tardaban demasiado en recargar.


----------



## FOYETE (21 Dic 2022)

Eso no era un animal, han matado a un Dios.


----------



## ShellShock (21 Dic 2022)

Pegoteonfire dijo:


> Lo malo es que el pobre Ballestero después de disparar estaba vendidísimo XD. Tardaban demasiado en recargar.











Batalla de Crécy - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Así es. En la batalla de Crécy los arcos largos ingleses vencieron a las ballestas francesas por eso. El alcance era similar, y la ballesta pegaba más fuerte si no me equivoco (la saeta es más pesada que la flecha), pero tardaba muchísimo en cargarse. Tardaba tanto que de hecho los ballesteros iban acompañados del escudero con un escudo pavés (esos gigantes rectangulares de unos 2m de altura) para esconderse detrás mientras cargaban.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (21 Dic 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> ¿Nadie está flipando de lo del arco?
> 
> Dice que le dió en la rodilla, de un solo flechazo, y cayó a plomo.
> 
> ...



“En el codillo” es el punto exacto al que se apunta. Supone que la flecha atravesará ambos pulmones en el peor de los casos, o el corazón en el mejor. El que cayera fulminado supone que el arquero tuvo la habilidad de atravesarle el corazón


----------



## Vientosolar (21 Dic 2022)

Pegoteonfire dijo:


> Lo malo es que el pobre Ballestero después de disparar estaba vendidísimo XD. Tardaban demasiado en recargar.



Bueno, claro, lo mismo que el mosquetero y el arcabucero en su día. Para eso se organizaban teniendo eso en cuenta. De hecho, yo tengo una espada de arquero, que eran más cortas, para las situaciones donde podían llegar a un cuerpo a cuerpo no previsto, tener cierta defensa.


----------



## Blackmoon (21 Dic 2022)

Joder, qué mostrenco!

Qué era, sindicalista?


----------



## Vientosolar (21 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Batalla de Crécy - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Triple de cadencia, más que el suelo estaba embarrado y para recargar las ballestas tardaban aun más al tener que apoyarlas en el barro. Más carecer de su equipo de protección que aun no les había llegado.

Lo más gracioso de la batalla fueron los italianos. Resulta que el equipo de protección tampoco les había llegado. Pero como los italianos nunca fueron gilipollas, hicieron como que combatian, sin ponerse al alcance de los arqueros ingleses, y pusieron pies en polvorosa, as usual, y hasta hoy. En la guerra civil también ”se lucieron”, pero por lo menos combatieron.


----------



## Será en Octubre (21 Dic 2022)

Lo han matado porque era blanco.
Si el jabalí hubiese sido negro le hubiesen puesto un piso y se lo habrían llevado de putas.


----------



## aron01 (21 Dic 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> La puta se han cargado a Fujur.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300358
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300360



Yo diría que se han cargado al dios jabalí Nago.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (21 Dic 2022)

Pegoteonfire dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1300367
> 
> El día que maten a un animal de ese calibre a puñetazos y puñaladas se habrán ganado el derecho a posar triunfantes y con sonrisas en la cara.
> 
> ...



Otro estrogenizado que no ha metido un tiro en su vida. Disparar a un bicho que se mueve en un sitio con obstáculos como puede ser un bosque, no es tarea fácil. Porque no es acertar a la mole de 200kg, es acertar en el pulmón o en el corazón. Lo que pasa es que en el cod parece muy fácil.


----------



## Vientosolar (21 Dic 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> Esta dura y tiene una textura como correosa pero se puede comer perfectamente. Es nutritiva.



Tiene un sabor fuerte, sin duda. Luego, depende de la preparación. El otro día comí yo jabalí de caza.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (21 Dic 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> El que el bicho tenga el morro rosa es un problema por alguna razón?



IO k se tío no soi 100tifico


----------



## ahondador (21 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> la carne de jabali no vale nada.




Sus fuentes dan pena. Despídalas









Jabalí: propiedades, beneficios y valor nutricional


La del jabalí se trata de una de las carnes más valiosas de la caza mayor. Aunque es muy parecida a la del cerdo, la de este animal silvestre es más sabrosa,




www.lavanguardia.com




.


----------



## reset (21 Dic 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> “En el codillo” es el punto exacto al que se apunta. Supone que la flecha atravesará ambos pulmones en el peor de los casos, o el corazón en el mejor. El que cayera fulminado supone que el arquero tuvo la habilidad de atravesarle el corazón



Eso es mentira. 

Fulminado solo cae si le tocas el sistema nervioso central. 

Aún destrozandole el corazón de un tiro de lleno corren decenas de metros hasta morir de infarto. Vamos, que muchas veces ni acusan el tiro y a 50m se desploman. 

He abatido bastantes de ambas maneras.

Con una flecha supongo que ni notarán que lo han herido de muerte, no huiran y cuando pierde la presión sanguínea, ko.


----------



## Woden (21 Dic 2022)

Por un jabali ario que había van y lo matan.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (21 Dic 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> Esta dura y tiene una textura como correosa pero se puede comer perfectamente. Es nutritiva.



Está de puta madre.


----------



## reset (21 Dic 2022)

grebleips dijo:


> Así que el Gobierno, un ente corrupto, ha autorizado una batida, un acto cobarde, para eliminar un peligroso animal que según agricultores y ganaderos, entes con palabra de dudosa confianza, estaba causando estragos. Así que una asociación de cazadores, un ente de desalmados, ha eliminado el peligro... con arco, un arma de gran efectividad y que no da lugar a recrearse con el acto.
> 
> Y claro... usaron arco, porque unos cazadores de la España profunda jamás usarían armas de fuego en lugares poblados.
> 
> Me lo creo todo.



Eres un ignorante. 

Para documentarte un poco decirte que durante la pandemia, durante confinamientos, matar jabalíes (no voy a usar eufemismos para sensibles) estaba permitido. Y se llenaban contenedores de ellos, abatidos con arco dentro de urbanizaciones, que luego acababan incinerados, en vertederos.... O asaber donde, todo oculto de gente como tú. 

Para que luego no te mates en la carretera en el peor de los casos o no te quedes sin coche en el mejor. 

Porque intuyo que a ti el daño que hacen a la agricultura y al medio ambiente, que desconoceras, ademas te la pela. 

Yo si que lo conozco y bicho de esos que se cruza, alimaña que quito del medio. Su caza no me gusta.


----------



## LuismarpIe (21 Dic 2022)

su puta madre!!!


----------



## LuismarpIe (21 Dic 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> Esta dura y tiene una textura como correosa pero se puede comer perfectamente. Es nutritiva.



Está dura si no le metes el tiempo suficiente de olla exprés. Si le das leña acaba quedando una carne cojonuda.


----------



## BogadeAriete (21 Dic 2022)

Joder se podían montar una fiesta pagana a lo Asterix y Obelix todo el pueblo, cochino asado de navidad....


----------



## nololeo (21 Dic 2022)

Al ser de una capa tan clara, habria que saber si está cruzado, si lleva sangre de verraco doméstico, que suelen ser mas grandes.
No sé, me extraña ese tamaño tan grande.


----------



## BogadeAriete (21 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Está dura si no le metes el tiempo suficiente de olla exprés. Si le das leña acaba quedando una carne cojonuda.



Para chorizos, y demas embutido, esta cojonuda.
Para comer, se ablanda en vino tinto para quitar el sabor a bravío. En caso de este bichardo de 200 kilos, maceracion bastante.
O a la puta brasa.


----------



## ahondador (21 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> *Juan Marín*, un miembro de la Sociedad de Cazadores de la localidad murciana de Cieza -de unos 300 socios aproximadamente-, ha abatido con un permiso por daños este martes 20 de diciembre a un *tremendo jabalí blanco de casi 200 kilos que tenía atemorizados a agricultores y ganaderos del municipio*.
> 
> Según narra *José Manuel Sánchez,*presidente del coto, a la redacción de Jara y Sedal, en los terrenos de esta sociedad «cada vez hay más daño de jabalíes». «Los forestales saben que tenemos un equipo de cazadores dedicado a abatir esta especie por daños y hoy nos han llamado diciendo que habían localizado al fin este animal, que era exageradamente grande y que se comía la comida de los perros, que destrozaba cultivos y que había embestido incluso a un caballo para quitarle la comida», expone Sánchez.
> 
> ...





Si supieran los cazadores el daño que le hace al sector esas fotos de surnormales posando con la víctima, no se la harían más. Pero pareciera que todo el objetivo de su aficion es hacerse la foto de surnormal. Allá ellos, pero qué poco les queda


----------



## Atotrapo (21 Dic 2022)

No saldría más a cuenta meterle un dardo y tenerlo en algún centro veterinario, porque vaya tela 200 kg, es algo que pocas veces se ve.


----------



## LuismarpIe (21 Dic 2022)

grebleips dijo:


> Así que el Gobierno, un ente corrupto, ha autorizado una batida, un acto cobarde, para *eliminar un peligroso animal que según agricultores y ganaderos, entes con palabra de dudosa confianza, estaba causando estragos.* Así que una asociación de cazadores, un ente de desalmados, ha eliminado el peligro... con arco, un arma de gran efectividad y que no da lugar a recrearse con el acto.
> 
> Y claro... usaron arco, porque unos cazadores de la España profunda jamás usarían armas de fuego en lugares poblados.
> 
> Me lo creo todo.



A ver, querido, el jabalí es un animal peligroso, eso no lo discute nadie, y es un bicho grande que necesita alimentarse. Si fueses un jabalí y estuvieses buscando comida por la noche... Dónde irías?? a un bosque a volverte loco para arramplar cuatro castañas o a un sembrado repleto de remolachas? pues eso.

El destrozo de una piara de jabalís en una noche puede suponer la ruina de un agricultor.


----------



## LuismarpIe (21 Dic 2022)

Atotrapo dijo:


> No saldría más a cuenta meterle un dardo y tenerlo en algún centro veterinario, porque vaya tela 200 kg, es algo que pocas veces se ve.



Sí, claro, ten tú un bicho salvaje de 200 Kg en... En dónde??? a ver quién coño lo controla.


----------



## Atotrapo (21 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Sí, claro, ten tú un bicho salvaje de 200 Kg en... En dónde??? a ver quién coño lo controla.



No creo que se vea todos los días eso, era una opinión, pero ya lo han cazado, la foto de cuñados y seguimos.


----------



## Popuespe (21 Dic 2022)

El jabalí guisado con castañas es sublime.
Jabalí guisado con castañas y boletus - Receta Petitchef

Hay que saber prepararlo, eso sí, que no son macarrones con tomate Solís.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (21 Dic 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Si supieran los cazadores el daño que le hace al sector esas fotos de surnormales posando con la víctima, no se la harían más. Pero pareciera que todo el objetivo de su aficion es hacerse la foto de surnormal. Allá ellos, pero qué poco les queda



¿Y qué daño se supone que hace esa foto? Todo el que la vea debería estar agradecido de que ese monstruo esté muerto.


----------



## Leolo41 (21 Dic 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> Los forestales saben que tenemos un equipo de cazadores dedicado a abatir esta especie por daños y hoy nos han llamado diciendo que habían localizado al fin este animal, que era exageradamente grande y que se comía la comida de los perros, que destrozaba cultivos y que había embestido incluso a un caballo para quitarle la comida»,
> 
> Que parte de ahi no se entiende



Podían haberlo capturado y llevarlo a otro sitio que no moleste como excepción por ser blanco, pero hacerse una foto con el jabalí blanco muerto es muy chuli.
Es por puro interés científico, dudo que lo entiendas.


----------



## Leolo41 (21 Dic 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Habértelo llevado a casa de mascota.



Primer tonto.


----------



## Leolo41 (21 Dic 2022)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> Habértelo follado



Prefiero follarme a tu madre, bueno no, prefiero al jabalí.


----------



## Shudra (21 Dic 2022)

El jabalí de Calidón.


----------



## Leolo41 (21 Dic 2022)

Claro porque todos los años mueren personas destripadas por jabalíes...otra cosa son los atropellos que puedan causar.

TONTO y PALETO.


----------



## Dr.Jones (21 Dic 2022)

Me ha entristecido la noticia.

Como bien decia otro forero, no han matado un animal, sino a un Dios.

Los animales singulares deberían vivir, no es un gorrino al uso, habría que darle su territorio y respetarlo.


----------



## ahondador (21 Dic 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> ¿Y qué daño se supone que hace esa foto? Todo el que la vea debería estar agradecido de que ese monstruo esté muerto.




¿ Lo dices en serio ? Seguramente es que eres cazador y por eso te es imposible ver.
La foto del cazador o cazadores con la victima hoy por hoy NO ES COMERCIAL, es decir, socialmente es detestable y hacen mucho daño a la aficion.

Te pongo un ejemplo que yo he visto. Cuando la policia va a detener a alguien por la fuerza procura llevarselo a lugar apartado porque sabe que la exhibicion de fuerza, la violencia, socialmente no está bien visto. ¿ Tiene la policia derecho a ejercer la violencia contra un delincuente ? Si, pero aun asi lo hacen con disimulo.

Tener que decir las obviedades...


----------



## stz (21 Dic 2022)

No es un jabalí blanco. Ese animal está cruzado con un cerdo doméstico. Y se debe eliminar en cualquier caso para preservar la pureza de la especie


----------



## jotace (21 Dic 2022)

Que dice Obélix que se lo manden que se lo cena esta noche


----------



## sebososabroso (21 Dic 2022)

La pincesa mononokehttps://i0.wp.com/www.silviagaliana.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Okkotonushi.jpg


----------



## Gorkako (21 Dic 2022)

Es un bicho raro, pero peligroso de pelotas bien cazao está, veremos ese morro rosa si no tiene vaya ud a saber ... la foto sobra.


----------



## Rigreor (21 Dic 2022)

No estaría mal en un zoo. Oportunidad desperdiciada para hacer pasta.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (21 Dic 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> ¿ Lo dices en serio ? Seguramente es que eres cazador y por eso te es imposible ver.
> La foto del cazador o cazadores con la victima hoy por hoy NO ES COMERCIAL, es decir, socialmente es detestable y hacen mucho daño a la aficion.
> 
> Te pongo un ejemplo que yo he visto. Cuando la policia va a detener a alguien por la fuerza procura llevarselo a lugar apartado porque sabe que la exhibicion de fuerza, la violencia, socialmente no está bien visto. ¿ Tiene la policia derecho a ejercer la violencia contra un delincuente ? Si, pero aun asi lo hacen con disimulo.
> ...



De verdad que los españoles de hoy en día estáis amariconados. El que piense que la foto de un animal peligroso muerto es detestable que pruebe a sacarse el consolador del culo y la vuelva a mirar.


----------



## Covaleda (21 Dic 2022)

Buen bicho, enhorabuena a los arqueros.


----------



## ahondador (21 Dic 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> De verdad que los españoles de hoy en día estáis amariconados. El que piense que la foto de un animal peligroso muerto es detestable que pruebe a sacarse el consolador del culo y la vuelva a mirar.




Lo que tu digas, cuando os prohiban la caza porque sois unos sujnormales que no sabeis llevar cuidado. luego llorareis por surnormales

Sois incapaces de ver lo evidente.

Por qué largaron a juan carlos. Pues basicamente por la foto del elefante. Pero ahi los cazadores no vieron aviso a navegantes... si es que mereceis la extincion


----------



## AsustaLerdos (21 Dic 2022)

Leolo41 dijo:


> Un jabalí único y lo matan...en fin.



Exacto! Ese ejemplar era único. Malditos bastardos psicopatas degenerados asi se pudran en el puto infierno


----------



## Talosgüevos (21 Dic 2022)

Hablan de morro rosa, eso va a ser 1/2 cerdo. En la isla de Córcega hay montones de híbridos entre cerdo y jabalí , aquí no tengo ni idea.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## corolaria (21 Dic 2022)

La de niveles que tiene que haber superado ese bicho para llegar a ese peso y tamaño.

Ya no queda respeto alguno por los alfas auténticos y de verdad.
Sólo los videojuegos.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (21 Dic 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Lo que tu digas, cuando os prohiban la caza porque sois unos sujnormales que no sabeis llevar cuidado. luego llorareis por surnormales
> 
> Sois incapaces de ver lo evidente.
> 
> Por qué largaron a juan carlos. Pues basicamente por la foto del elefante. Pero ahi los cazadores no vieron aviso a navegantes... si es que mereceis la extincion



Bueno, bueno, voy a callarme porque me da miedo que me pegues con tu bolso. Taluego, maricón.


----------



## grebleips (21 Dic 2022)

reset dijo:


> Eres un ignorante.
> 
> Para documentarte un poco decirte que durante la pandemia, durante confinamientos, matar jabalíes (no voy a usar eufemismos para sensibles) estaba permitido. Y se llenaban contenedores de ellos, abatidos con arco dentro de urbanizaciones, que luego acababan incinerados, en vertederos.... O asaber donde, todo oculto de gente como tú.
> 
> ...



Sí, si entiendo que todo es siempre en beneficio de los demás. Vivo en una zona rural y entiendo el problema.

Lo que no se resuelve nunca es el problema de raíz que causa estos dramas. Ahora puede decir que el jabalí es una especie que se reproduce de manera exponencial y la ciencia no es capaz de saber el motivo.


----------



## grebleips (21 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> A ver, querido, el jabalí es un animal peligroso, eso no lo discute nadie, y es un bicho grande que necesita alimentarse. Si fueses un jabalí y estuvieses buscando comida por la noche... Dónde irías?? a un bosque a volverte loco para arramplar cuatro castañas o a un sembrado repleto de remolachas? pues eso.
> 
> El destrozo de una piara de jabalís en una noche puede suponer la ruina de un agricultor.



¿Cómo ha llegado esa piara de jabalíes a ser tan numerosa y suponer un problema para el agricultor?


----------



## LuismarpIe (21 Dic 2022)

grebleips dijo:


> ¿Cómo ha llegado esa piara de jabalíes a ser tan numerosa y suponer un problema para el agricultor?



pues... porque no tiene depredadores naturales y nadie los caza?

Mis abuelos eran de un caserío en la Bizkaia profunda. Siempre tuvieron huerta, para ellos y para sus animales. Una zona con productos de consumo humano y otra con productos para dar de comer al ganado. Y siempre tenían que tener lazos, sobre todo para zorro y para jabalí. Matar zorros y jabalíes era una parte indispensable de su subsistencia, si no los mataban les jodían la huerta y las gallinas. Mi abuelo murió, la huerta ahora es un zarzal pero los jabalíes siguen por la zona. Ya nadie los mata. Crees que habrá más o menos? Las huertas que aún quedan crees que sufrirán más ataques o menos?


----------



## grebleips (21 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> pues... porque no tiene depredadores naturales y nadie los caza?
> 
> Mis abuelos eran de un caserío en la Bizkaia profunda. Siempre tuvieron huerta, para ellos y para sus animales. Una zona con productos de consumo humano y otra con productos para dar de comer al ganado. Y siempre tenían que tener lazos, sobre todo para zorro y para jabalí. Matar zorros y jabalíes era una parte indispensable de su subsistencia, si no los mataban les jodían la huerta y las gallinas. Mi abuelo murió, la huerta ahora es un zarzal pero los jabalíes siguen por la zona. Ya nadie los mata. Crees que habrá más o menos?



Así que el jabalí no tiene depredador natural, ¿qué habrá sido de él?


----------



## LuismarpIe (21 Dic 2022)

grebleips dijo:


> Así que el jabalí no tiene depredador natural, ¿qué habrá sido de él?



Pues el lobo, que era el principal depredador, nos lo cargamos para que no nos jodiera.

Los zorros y las águilas pueden depredarlos de crías, pero el jabalí es capaz de adaptarse a entornos semiurbanos donde esas dos especies no entran o si entran encuentran comida de un modo mucho menos arriesgado.


----------



## PEPEYE (21 Dic 2022)

Es muy bonito hablar desde casa, pero eso me recuerda a los ecolojetas qur promuevrn una sociedad idilica e insostenible y no han cogido un azadon en su vida


----------



## Archimanguina (21 Dic 2022)

¿Navajas de 2 cm? Entonces mi polla mide 1,5 cm

Si homo


----------



## LuismarpIe (21 Dic 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Es muy bonito hablar desde casa, pero eso me recuerda a los ecolojetas qur promuevrn una sociedad idilica e insostenible y no han cogido un azadon en su vida



estos sí que controlan:


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (21 Dic 2022)

Parece un animal mítico, además albino. De bichos así de grandes y únicos nacen las leyendas.


----------



## grebleips (21 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Pues el lobo, que era el principal depredador, nos lo cargamos para que no nos jodiera.
> 
> Los zorros y las águilas pueden depredarlos de crías, pero el jabalí es capaz de adaptarse a entornos semiurbanos donde esas dos especies no entran o si entran encuentran comida de un modo mucho menos arriesgado.



Sí, el problema es ese, que nos cargamos los ecosistemas y luego vienen los problemas. El problema no era el lobo ni el jabalí.

Pero todo este drama siempre es bueno para extender el terreno del ganadero y del agricultor, y darles alguna subvención por los daños. Y también es bueno para dar rienda suelta al placer escopetero, que de manera altruista nos libra de los problemas.

No compro las soluciones a problemas creados directamente por el ser humano.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (21 Dic 2022)

me apuesto a que cuando lo marcabas con el raton salia un dragon en la esquina indicando que era un bicho elite

me pregunto que loot suelta


----------



## LuismarpIe (21 Dic 2022)

grebleips dijo:


> Sí, el problema es ese, que nos cargamos los ecosistemas y luego vienen los problemas. El problema no era el lobo ni el jabalí.
> 
> Pero todo este drama siempre es bueno para extender el terreno del ganadero y del agricultor, y darles alguna subvención por los daños. Y también es bueno para dar rienda suelta al placer escopetero, que de manera altruista nos libra de los problemas.
> 
> No compro las soluciones a problemas creados directamente por el ser humano.



Claro, es mucho mejor tener un bosque lleno de lobos.

y también podríamos reintroducir la tuberculosis, que mata a los jabalíes, y así se controla su población y con un poco de suerte también la nuestra.


----------



## randomizer (21 Dic 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> El chuky de cieza.



La ha sentido en el pecho (la flecha)


----------



## Woden (21 Dic 2022)

Si en vez de menas importáramos galos irreductibles de Armórica no tendríamos esta y la otra plagas.


----------



## kenny220 (21 Dic 2022)

Salvó que


ahondador dijo:


> ¿ Lo dices en serio ? Seguramente es que eres cazador y por eso te es imposible ver.
> La foto del cazador o cazadores con la victima hoy por hoy NO ES COMERCIAL, es decir, socialmente es detestable y hacen mucho daño a la aficion.
> 
> Te pongo un ejemplo que yo he visto. Cuando la policia va a detener a alguien por la fuerza procura llevarselo a lugar apartado porque sabe que la exhibicion de fuerza, la violencia, socialmente no está bien visto. ¿ Tiene la policia derecho a ejercer la violencia contra un delincuente ? Si, pero aun asi lo hacen con disimulo.
> ...





grebleips dijo:


> Así que el jabalí no tiene depredador natural, ¿qué habrá sido de él?



Se fue a trabajar a Madrid, país Vasco Barcelona.


----------



## Lord Vader (21 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> un *tremendo jabalí blanco de casi 200 kilos *



_*¡te-ke-lili, te-ke-lili!*_


----------



## Capitán Walker (21 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> la carne de jabali no vale nada.



Ya salió el sibarita.
Cuando llegue el Mad Máx darás lo que sea por un trozo de carne de jabali.


----------



## ahondador (21 Dic 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, voy a callarme porque me da miedo que me pegues con tu bolso. Taluego, maricón.




Gente como tu sois lo peor de la aficion. Acabareis con ella


----------



## th3burbu (21 Dic 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> De ese bicho sale carne para muchos estofados.



En esos tan viejos la probabilidad de triquinosis es altisima.

Pero vamos, buena medalla de oro.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (21 Dic 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> Esta dura y tiene una textura como correosa pero se puede comer perfectamente. Es nutritiva.



Si es joven esta mejor que el cerdo , aunque si se sbe cocinar queda bien blanda , yo a la brasa la hago a fuego lento y queda que te cagas .
Tiene poca grasa y es muy sana aunque no es recomendable para los que tienen problemas de corazon


----------



## jaimitoabogado (21 Dic 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Lo que tu digas, cuando os prohiban la caza porque sois unos sujnormales que no sabeis llevar cuidado. luego llorareis por surnormales
> 
> Sois incapaces de ver lo evidente.
> 
> Por qué largaron a juan carlos. Pues basicamente por la foto del elefante. Pero ahi los cazadores no vieron aviso a navegantes... si es que mereceis la extincion



Sacate la polla del culo ,marica


La caza del jabali es muy beneficiosa , informate , estan jodidendo la fauna , si hubiera mas lobo no seria necesaria la caza sin coto del jabali


----------



## Jonny Favourite (21 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Para chorizo, hay que mezclarla con cerdo porque sabe mucho a bravío...
> 
> Hay gente que tiene buena mano cocinando jabalí y si se sabe cocinar sabe muy bien



Cierto. Yo la he probado tres o cuatro veces en los pueblos de mis padres en caldereta y estaba cojonuda.

De este bicharraco no sé si podrá ser aprovechada para consumo.


----------



## Rodal (21 Dic 2022)

La caza es como Darwin pero al revés, se abate los mejores ejemplares, los mas vistosos, los mas grandes, los más sanos, con mejores cuernas. En España tenemos jabalíes de menos de 100 kilos, en Europa los encontramos de hasta 300 kilos. En todo caso jabalís y cerdolís hay plaga.


----------



## Sardónica (21 Dic 2022)

Ahí tenían que soltarlo.


----------



## Cipote descapullao (21 Dic 2022)

Leolo41 dijo:


> Un jabalí único y lo matan...en fin.



Te lo podías llevar tú a tu puta casa y darle de comer.No podían faltar los gilipollas animalistas en un hilo así.


----------



## arc1776 (21 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> la carne de jabali no vale nada.



Cuando el hambre apriete ya me contaras.


----------



## Gotthard (21 Dic 2022)

Leolo41 dijo:


> Un jabalí único y lo matan...en fin.



Mejor lo dejamos vivir a ver si engancha a alguien del pueblo.


----------



## Alberto1989 (21 Dic 2022)

Una de las habilidades del futuro, será la de saber despiezar animales y conservarlos.

Con ese jabali, tienes 200 kilos de carne, en el peor de los casos, para los mastines y perros pastores que tengas.


----------



## Yarará Guazú (21 Dic 2022)

*atemorizaba a agricultores y ganaderos*

Matan un hermoso animal porque 4 o 5 gilipollas tenían miedo.


----------



## Paisdemierda (21 Dic 2022)

Cazador cateto posa ante ser único, serctsn analfabeto tiene que ser PSOEvotante y ultra Paco.
Dará para historia de cuñados durante décadas.


----------



## Alberto1989 (21 Dic 2022)

Espero que los que os estais quejando seais todos veganos, y por supuesto no tengais ni perros ni gatos.

De lo contrario, tremenda hipocresia la que gastais amigos.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Dic 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> De ese bicho sale carne para muchos estofados.



He comido jabali para hartarme... y estofado con los que son jovenes.
Los que tienen una edad es una carne dura y correosa, no habia quien la comiera. NI el perro la queria.
Aparte de que deja un tufo en la casa que flipas.


----------



## Decipher (21 Dic 2022)

Impresionante. Una lástima que haya muerto pero a ver quien quiere vivir con eso en tu vecindario.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> A ver, querido, el jabalí es un animal peligroso, eso no lo discute nadie, y es un bicho grande que necesita alimentarse. Si fueses un jabalí y estuvieses buscando comida por la noche... Dónde irías?? a un bosque a volverte loco para arramplar cuatro castañas o a un sembrado repleto de remolachas? pues eso.
> 
> El destrozo de una piara de jabalís en una noche puede suponer la ruina de un agricultor.



Y ya no hablemos eso cerca de una poblacion... 
Esos bichos atacan a los humanos.
Ese Bicho en carrera te sale en una carretera y desguaza el coche.

Aqui la izquierda malasañera que no ha puesto un puto pie en el campo no sabe lo que es un bicho de esos.
Eso es mejor darle matarile si esta cerca de zonas habitadas.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Dic 2022)

Dr.Jones dijo:


> Me ha entristecido la noticia.
> 
> Como bien decia otro forero, no han matado un animal, sino a un Dios.
> 
> Los animales singulares deberían vivir, no es un gorrino al uso, habría que darle su territorio y respetarlo.



Pues nada vete al campo de voluntario a darle de comer.


----------



## Joloan (21 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> He comido jabali para hartarme... y estofado con los que son jovenes.
> Los que tienen una edad es una carne dura y correosa, no habia quien la comiera. NI el perro la queria.
> Aparte de que deja un tufo en la casa que flipas.



Yo he comido varías veces y tampoco lo he encontrado tan malo, eso sí mi padre se tiraba horas haciéndolo.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Dic 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> Yo he comido varías veces y tampoco lo he encontrado tan malo, eso sí mi padre se tiraba horas haciéndolo.



Vengo de familia de cazadores.. aunque a mi el tema no me ha llamado la atencion lo mas minimo.
Ahora bien ese bicho es para tener una finca... y en el garaje o un espacio asi ponerlo a macerar para ablandarlo.

El caso que comento, fue de un jabali enorme y viejo que se tiro a por mi abuelo un dia que iban de caceria.
Mi abuelo llevaba la comida, que por eso se tiro por el... y mi padre las cosas que pesaban... las armas y alguna cosa mas.
Mi abuelo tenia una protesis de cadera con lo que no podia correr mucho y ademas que estaba medio sordo.. que fue por lo que no se entero.... A mi padre le toco salir a interceptarlo tirando todas las cosas por el camino. Iban a por perdices y codornices.... de hecho tuvo que disparar un par de veces para dejar la escopeta vacia... el tio tuvo la sangre fria de meter dos postas mientras corria que siempre llevaba en el cinto... y le atizo en el torax...

Por no dejarlo alli tirado y que se echase a perder se lo llevaron a casa... pero eso no habia quien lo comiera. Eso no se puede cocinar en una casa normal y corriente necesitas o un garaje o una cocina industrial. Ese dia si engancha al abuelo me lo desgracia...

La gente que habla de estos bichos no tiene ni puta idea... yo con la mountain bike me los he encontrado varias veces... y una me toco tirar la bici a tomar por culo y subirme a una encina. Menos mal que llevaba zapatillas normales.

Ese bicho cuando te lo encuentras de frente no busca por donde escapar. Baja la cabeza... toma carrera y ya puedes correr tu.


----------



## Gotthard (21 Dic 2022)

Leolo41 dijo:


> Claro porque todos los años mueren personas destripadas por jabalíes...otra cosa son los atropellos que puedan causar.
> 
> TONTO y PALETO.



¿Decías?



Spoiler: Casqueria fina.... estais avisados burbus....








































Muere el hombre hallado herido e inconsciente tras ser embestido por un jabalí en Ourense


Un hombre ha muerto en Ourense por las heridas que le provocó un jabalí.




navarra.elespanol.com













Jabalí mata a cazador que intentaba disparar a sus crías


Un cazador en el norte de Alemania fue neutralizado por un jabalí que estaba tratando de disparar. Hay informes contradictorios en cuanto a si el cerdo fue herido. Un jabalí atacó e hirió fatalmente a un cazador alemán cuando el hombre trató de dispararle, dijo la policía. El hombre de 50 años...




telegra.ph













Un jabalí ataca y mata brutalmente al cazador que le acababa de disparar en Italia


El jabalí atacó brutalmente al cazador en cuanto tuvo oportunidad: los médicos no pudieron hacer nada por salvar su vida.




www.losreplicantes.com













Herida una bañista al ser mordida por un jabalí en una playa de Alicante


Los bañistas que se encontraban la mañana de este viernes en la playa de Alfaz del Pi (Alicante) han sido sorprendidos con la insólita aparición de un jabalí, que tras salir del agua ha embestido a una mujer de 67 años.




www.lasexta.com






El jabalí es un animal omnivoro y muy inteligente, va siempre a aplicar la ley de minimo esfuerzo para sobrevivir y tratará de ocultarse siempre (se esconden de puta madre, yo una vez tuve un macareno a dos metros y ni me enteré como habia llegado)... El jabalí si puede irá a lo facil, hozará en el bosque y si el bosque se agota ira de noche a reventar un campo de tuberculos o trincarse raices tiernas de un cultivo de frutales, lo hará y no se meterá en más berenjenales. Bueno, en un berenjenal si que se meterá si lo tiene a mano, digo que no utilizará tecnicas mas arriesgadas. Tampoco desdeñaran la carroña que puedan encontrar. El problema es cuando crecen tanto en numero que empieza a no haber para todos y lo primero que harán sera entrar en nucleos urbanos en manada, a por basura, pero si un niño se despista, no van a andarse con remilgos, al fin y al cabo para ellos es una posible presa a la que superan en envergadura.

Al año se matan unos 400.000 jabalies y la cabaña no deja de crecer.... podriamos prohibir la caza de la especie durante tres años, vas a ver que risa.









En España hay más de un millón de jabalíes, un número que podría duplicarse en 2025


Descubre el mundo en la web de la revista National Geographic: actualidad, reportajes, fotos espectaculares y vídeos sobre ciencia, naturaleza, historia y viajes




www.nationalgeographic.com.es


----------



## Lord Jim (21 Dic 2022)

Dr.Jones dijo:


> Me ha entristecido la noticia.
> 
> Como bien decia otro forero, no han matado un animal, sino a un Dios.
> 
> Los animales singulares deberían vivir, no es un gorrino al uso, habría que darle su territorio y respetarlo.



Al próximo que encuentren te vas a buscarlo y lo metes en tu casa.


----------



## Joloan (21 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Vengo de familia de cazadores.. aunque a mi el tema no me ha llamado la atencion lo mas minimo.
> Ahora bien ese bicho es para tener una finca... y en el garaje o un espacio asi ponerlo a macerar para ablandarlo.
> 
> El caso que comento, fue de un jabali enorme y viejo que se tiro a por mi abuelo un dia que iban de caceria.
> ...



Yo hice el comentario porque mi padre también era cazador y hubo una temporada que iba con otros al jabalí y al final de temporada cuando ya tenían el análisis del laboratorio pues cada uno se llevaba su parte correspondiente y entonces m padre hacia cocina familiar, no lo hacía en el piso, teníamos un terrenito y allí se liaba, siempre lo hacía en estofado con patatas y a mi me gustaba la verdad.


----------



## Knight who says ni (21 Dic 2022)

Espero que haya dejado descendencia. Es una pena que individuos de cualquier especie excepcionales por algún motivo (en este caso por tamaño) mueran sin perpetuar sus genes. Eso hace esa característica irrepetible y desaparecida.


----------



## grebleips (21 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Claro, es mucho mejor tener un bosque lleno de lobos.
> 
> y también podríamos reintroducir la tuberculosis, que mata a los jabalíes, y así se controla su población y con un poco de suerte también la nuestra.



Un bosque lleno de lobos... implica una población de jabalíes reducida, luego el lobo acabaría yendo a por el ganado y amenazaría la vida de las gentes. Solución, escopeta para el lobo.

Sin lobos... crece la población de jabalíes que amenaza la vida de las gentes. Solución, escopeta para el jabalí.

Pase lo que pase, hay algo que siempre está en perfecto equilibrio y nunca deja de ser necesario, el escopetero.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Dic 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> ¿Decías?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactamente un crio o un abuelo contra un bicho de estos no tiene nada que hacer.
He visto perro de meterle un mordisco y reventarle el torax...

Aqui la hezmierda malasañera solo ve animales por la 2 para echar la siesta.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Dic 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> Yo hice el comentario porque mi padre también era cazador y hubo una temporada que iba con otros al jabalí y al final de temporada cuando ya tenían el análisis del laboratorio pues cada uno se llevaba su parte correspondiente y entonces m padre hacia cocina familiar, no lo hacía en el piso, teníamos un terrenito y allí se liaba, siempre lo hacía en estofado con patatas y a mi me gustaba la verdad.



Si el bicho es pequeño y/o tienes sitio donde macerarlo, ya es otra cosa.
Jabali joven bien macerado es delicioso... ahora uno ya viejo que ha trotado bien... correoso que flipas.


----------



## baifo (21 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Muchas veces la basura de cazadores, sacan los dientes al bicho y lo deja ahí tirado porque pesa muchito...
> 
> Son mas de ponerse en un puesto de perros a poder ser sin que los zapatos se les llenen de barro, pagan un dineral... Pegan un tiro a un cerdo dentro de un vallado, le sacan los dientes, se sacan la foto y al bar a presumir de lo buenos cazadores que son




De lo buenos cazadores que son y de la buena labor que han hecho para la sociedad.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## Abrojo (21 Dic 2022)

Es como las epopeyas helénicas, el jabalí de Erimanto, el de Calidonia...


----------



## DVD1975 (21 Dic 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> Los forestales saben que tenemos un equipo de cazadores dedicado a abatir esta especie por daños y hoy nos han llamado diciendo que habían localizado al fin este animal, que era exageradamente grande y que se comía la comida de los perros, que destrozaba cultivos y que había embestido incluso a un caballo para quitarle la comida»,
> 
> Que parte de ahi no se entiende



Madre mía qué bestia por eso era tan grande


----------



## baifo (21 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> la carne de jabali no vale nada.



Desconozco los entresijos de la carne de jabalí , pero por ejemplo la carne de cabra si no se sabe cocinar puede ser espantosa pero si se hace bien es deliciosa, quizás hablemos del mismo caso.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (21 Dic 2022)

Pegoteonfire dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1300367
> 
> El día que maten a un animal de ese calibre a puñetazos y puñaladas se habrán ganado el derecho a posar triunfantes y con sonrisas en la cara.
> 
> ...



HULIO NI TE HAS LEIDO LA NOTICIA

ha sido con *arcos y flechas*


----------



## Morototeo (21 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> la carne de jabali no vale nada.



el dia que te toque comer insectos me lo dices... yo hago unos asados y unos guisos con jabali, que ya te gustaría a ti probarlos.. jajaja..


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> HULIO NI TE HAS LEIDO LA NOTICIA
> 
> ha sido con *arcos y flechas*



Ni se ha leido la noticia ni tiene idea de que va la vaina.
Si en la batida van varios es porque uno cualquiera le puede meter todo lo que entre en la repetidora y aun asi al cabron no lo tumbas. COmo no tengas soporte en alguien ya puedes tirar el rifle y subirte a un arbol hasta que se pire.


----------



## Vietcong (21 Dic 2022)

Ballenero37 dijo:


> Esos hijosdeputa deberian de haber recibido ellos la bala en vez del jabali.
> De lo mas asqueroso que hay son los que van a batidas.



Hacen un gran servicio a agricultores y a la cadena trófica. Desde el confinamiento la población de jabalíes es aterradora. La caza es necesaria, aunque te pienses que todos son paletos escopeteros o richachones a lo su majestad.


----------



## Morototeo (21 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Ni se ha leido la noticia ni tiene idea de que va la vaina.
> Si en la batida van varios es porque uno cualquiera le puede meter todo lo que entre en la repetidora y aun asi al cabron no lo tumbas. COmo no tengas soporte en alguien ya puedes tirar el rifle y subirte a un arbol hasta que se pire.



Si apuntas bien cae seguro... apunta siempre por delante de la cabeza, caen todos...


----------



## Gotthard (21 Dic 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Sacate la polla del culo ,marica
> 
> 
> La caza del jabali es muy beneficiosa , informate , estan jodidendo la fauna , si hubiera mas lobo no seria necesaria la caza sin coto del jabali



Me encantan los lobos, son criaturas impresionantes vistas de cerca..... y los osos, y los tejones y todo bicho silvestre. Yo soy un follabosques convencido. El problema es el de siempre.... como haces para separarlos de los nucleos poblados (o de que un dominguero urbanita no acabe desayunado por una manada de lobos). 

Porque los cuentos de lobos comiendo gente no vienen de simplemente de la fantasía, hasta hace menos de 100 años al lobo se le combatía con todo... A medida que mejoraron nuestras armas les ganamos la guerra (fusiles de alma rayada, cartuchos, trampas mecánicas), pero si vuelven a alcanzar numeros notables volveremos al principio: nos depredaran y habrá que hacerles frente. Lo de negociar no va con ellos, son los más cualificados matadores de la fauna europea.

El cuento de Hansel y Gretel tiene origen en las leyendas del norte de Alemania del XVII, marcada por la Pequeña Edad de Hielo medieval con cosechas desastrosas y epidemias, los padres se deshacian de los hijos que no podian alimentar, normalmente los mas pequeños, perdiendoles en el bosque. Los lobos se ocupaban de ellos. También Pulgarcito lo mismo, pero de leyendas de Alsacia-Lorena. Pedro y el lobo de la tradición eslava. Practicamente no hay cultura que no tenga tradición oral sobre los lobos como depredadores de los hombres. 

Yo haria como Polonia, Bielorrusia y Eslovaquia, una red de grandes parques naturales con cotos delimitados donde puede ir el que quiera a cazar cualquier pieza (previo paso por caja) y asi se mantienen, y dar acceso a los turistas pero informandoles de donde se meten y las normas para actuar si son sorprendidos por depredadores o grandes herviboros. En Rusia o Canada directamente todo el norte es un bosque virgen que si entras puedes ser parte del menú de cualquier fiera.


----------



## Morototeo (21 Dic 2022)

Vietcong dijo:


> Hacen un gran servicio a agricultores y a la cadena trófica. Desde el confinamiento la población de jabalíes es aterradora. La caza es necesaria, aunque te pienses que todos son paletos escopeteros o richachones a lo su majestad.



Pues ahora piensa si los cazadores NOS manifestaremos en huelga y estuviéramos, un año.. SOLO UN AÑO sin cazar jabalíes en toda España.... La superpoblación lo primero que traería, ademas de daños, accidentes, seria alguna puta peste porcina o similar.. y a ver que cojones va a comer el comedoritos en la ciudad, que se pone bueno de salchichas de frankurts, embutidos y jamón y similares.. Para España que el jabali pueda diseminar una peste porcina seria una crisis brutal, imaginaos el sector de iberico y demás. Pero bueno los jabalineros, siempre seremos paletos a vistas de los urbanistas ecologETAS de los cojones.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Dic 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> Si apuntas bien cae seguro... apunta siempre por delante de la cabeza, caen todos...



En carrera le das en la cabeza... claro que si.


----------



## Gotthard (21 Dic 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> Si apuntas bien cae seguro... apunta siempre por delante de la cabeza, caen todos...



Como en el Call of Duty.... claro. Bueno el simil con un macareno en el Call of Duty es que te cargas un tanque en carrera hacia ti a perdigonadas.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Dic 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Como en el Call of Duty.... claro. Bueno el simil con un macareno en el Call of Duty es que te cargas un tanque en carrera hacia ti a perdigonadas.



En un tiro estatico alguien con buena punteria lo puede abatir al primer golpe en carrera? chiripa pura.


----------



## Gotthard (21 Dic 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Ahí tenían que soltarlo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300771



Si, cuando hagan el debate para el delirio de ley de proteccion de los animales que estan fraguando.


----------



## ignatiux (21 Dic 2022)

El jabalí bueno es el Jabalí muerto.
No ciñen ninguna función en el medio ambiente. Destrozan cosechas, viven parasitando cultivos y son un enorme peligro para el trafico en carretera.
Los ecologetas OS pensáis que son angelitos, pues no.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## aventurero artritico (21 Dic 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> el dia que te toque comer insectos me lo dices... yo hago unos asados y unos guisos con jabali, que ya te gustaría a ti probarlos.. jajaja..



yo una vez comí jabalí en estofado y era muy fuerte de sabor y dura....no vale nada no y eso que estaba muy bien cocinada


----------



## Gotthard (21 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> En un tiro estatico alguien con buena punteria lo puede abatir al primer golpe en carrera? chiripa pura.



Si es que los cabrones están acorazados en toda la parte delantera.... Aqui se puede ver el grosor, dos dedos de dermis y grasa compactada a tope colageno y el bicho no parece de los grandes, unos 60kg... ese "cuero" aguanta cualquier dentellada o una bala de pequeño calibre sin problemas y puede frenar mucho munición más grande.







Si te las ves con un jabalí.... al arbol más próximo si te gusta llevar los intestinos dentro.


----------



## ahondador (21 Dic 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Sacate la polla del culo ,marica
> 
> 
> La caza del jabali es muy beneficiosa , informate , estan jodidendo la fauna , si hubiera mas lobo no seria necesaria la caza sin coto del jabali




Definitivamente los cazadores sois muy surrnormales. Como eres un surrnormal no te da la gana de entenderlo.
Seguid echandoos fotos con el trofeo y subiendola a redes: Os quedan dos tardes. Luego llorareis y pedireis firmas.

Y por cierto, marica tu p.madre


----------



## Morototeo (21 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> yo una vez comí jabalí en estofado y era muy fuerte de sabor y dura....no vale nada no y eso que estaba muy bien cocinada



ALGUN MACHO VIEJO.. prueba jabalina, o jabalís pequeños...


----------



## Morototeo (21 Dic 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Como en el Call of Duty.... claro. Bueno el simil con un macareno en el Call of Duty es que te cargas un tanque en carrera hacia ti a perdigonadas.



CON ESCOPETA DELANTE DE LA CABEZA.. CON RIFLE EN EL MORRO...


----------



## Reilly (21 Dic 2022)

Pegoteonfire dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1300367
> 
> El día que maten a un animal de ese calibre a puñetazos y puñaladas se habrán ganado el derecho a posar triunfantes y con sonrisas en la cara.
> 
> ...



Lo mataron con arco, además de no saber leer, estás ciego.


----------



## Morototeo (21 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> En carrera le das en la cabeza... claro que si.



Cuando hagas un triplete con las 3 balas de la escopeta... los 3 a 75 metros me dice... el truco, siempre apuntar adelante.. eso con escopeta, con rifle siempre al morro. si la distancia es cercana, menos de 100 metros.


----------



## Krattenfeld (21 Dic 2022)

Joder, un puto hilo de un jabalí blanco y en doce páginas no aparece esta maravilla:


----------



## Morototeo (21 Dic 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si es que los cabrones están acorazados en toda la parte delantera.... Aqui se puede ver el grosor, dos dedos de dermis y grasa compactada a tope colageno y el bicho no parece de los grandes, unos 60kg... ese "cuero" aguanta cualquier dentellada o una bala de pequeño calibre sin problemas y puede frenar mucho munición más grande.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300873
> 
> ...



LOS PERDIGONES AHI SE QUEDAN.. EN LA PIEL.. a no ser que el disparo sea a menos de 5 metros.. las balas, si que lo passan y bien


----------



## lefebre (21 Dic 2022)

Pegoteonfire dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1300367
> 
> El día que maten a un animal de ese calibre a puñetazos y puñaladas se habrán ganado el derecho a posar triunfantes y con sonrisas en la cara.
> 
> ...



Jajajaja, que flipado ¿ahora la caza o la pesca es alguna especie de ritual de honor? ¿Respeto? que quieres, ¿que pongan velas y flores?


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Dic 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si es que los cabrones están acorazados en toda la parte delantera.... Aqui se puede ver el grosor, dos dedos de dermis y grasa compactada a tope colageno y el bicho no parece de los grandes, unos 60kg... ese "cuero" aguanta cualquier dentellada o una bala de pequeño calibre sin problemas y puede frenar mucho munición más grande.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300873
> 
> ...



Si... si yo estuve "ayudando" a despiezar uno... aqui la gente se piensa que es de cachondeo... que a ese bicho lo llenas de plomo, y aun con posta le tienes que dar en un sitio vital para tumbarlo.

Y darle en la cabeza ?? lo mismo, le tienes que meter el proyectil en el hocico, al resto ya te puedes hartar a darle que no lo tumbas. Ese bicho es un puto tanque.


----------



## lefebre (21 Dic 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Para mí tenían que estar prohibidos los visores de todo tipo, a cazar con miras abiertas, si no logras acercarte lo suficiente al animal te jodes y mejoras, pero cosas como la caza "long range" o el uso de visores térmicos es un despropósito, no es caza, es una ejecución por francotirador



La caza es cazar, al igual que la pesca es pescar. Es matar para comer. Sobre todo estar preparado para poder cazar para comer. Se trata de matar al animal sea como sea. No siempre te van a traer la comida en camión al supermercado, o van a matar otros al animal que está terminando contigo o con tu comida.


----------



## Rodal (21 Dic 2022)

Esto es España, donde he tenido que ir a un chalet en el extrarradio de una ciudad para intentar atrapar una ardilla que tenia aterrados a sus moradores. Donde cualquier bicho que deambule libremente es una amenaza para la gente.

Las palomas, trasmiten enfermedades; las ranas, no me dejan dormir; los topos estropean mi huerto; los murciélagos me dan miedo y traen el covid; los jabalís descortezan mis frutales; los gorriones, se comen la cosecha; el meloncillo y los zorros atacan los cabritos....y ya no digo un lobo o un oso.


----------



## lefebre (21 Dic 2022)

ignatiux dijo:


> El jabalí bueno es el Jabalí muerto.
> No ciñen ninguna función en el medio ambiente. Destrozan cosechas, viven parasitando cultivos y son un enorme peligro para el trafico en carretera.
> Los ecologetas OS pensáis que son angelitos, pues no.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



La caza, siempre controlada en cotos y temporada. Cómo ya lo está desde hace muchos años.


----------



## Morototeo (21 Dic 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> Esto es España, donde he tenido que ir a un chalet en el extrarradio de una ciudad para intentar atrapar una ardilla que tenia aterrados a sus moradores. Donde cualquier bicho que deambule libremente es una amenaza para la gente.
> 
> Las palomas, trasmiten enfermedades; las ranas, no me dejan dormir; los topos estropean mi huerto; los murciélagos me dan miedo y traen el covid; los jabalís descortezan mis frutales; los gorriones, se comen la cosecha; el meloncillo y los zorros atacan los cabritos....y ya no digo un lobo o un oso.



IMAGINO EL NIVEL DE TUS VECINO.. esos de la ardilla.. Pero no toques mucho los cojones con los gorriones, los jabalís, y los topos... Si te dedicaras a la agricultora, bien sabrías distinguir que es plaga y que no.. y siempre lo ha sido.


----------



## Leolo41 (21 Dic 2022)

D


Gotthard dijo:


> ¿Decías?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De los cuatro enlaces una mujer mordida, el resto cazadores de cacería (Darwin win) así que no cuentan.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Dic 2022)

2 inconscientes....


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Dic 2022)

Sí, seguro que estaban "atemorizados" los agricultores y ganaderos.


----------



## Lord Vader (21 Dic 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Ahí tenían que soltarlo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300771



En vez del elefante blanco, el jabalí blanco.


----------



## Paisaje (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## Rodal (21 Dic 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> IMAGINO EL NIVEL DE TUS VECINO.. esos de la ardilla.. Pero no toques mucho los cojones con los gorriones, los jabalís, y los topos... Si te dedicaras a la agricultora, bien sabrías distinguir que es plaga y que no.. y siempre lo ha sido.



por que supone que no me dedico al agro? Mi tormento es la araña roja.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (21 Dic 2022)

Leolo41 dijo:


> Un jabalí único y lo matan...en fin.




No es un jabalí, es un híbrido con cerdo doméstico como mucho.


----------



## el mensa (21 Dic 2022)

Vaya hilo más de puta madre para detectar CM animalistas. Además estos son de los sibilinos manipuladores organizados en grupo.

La única duda es cuales de todas las "plataformas" los han enviado "al frente burbuja", que comparado con captar jóvenes en los institutos debe de ser como la batalla del Kursk.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (21 Dic 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> ¿Nadie está flipando de lo del arco?
> 
> Dice que le dió en la rodilla, de un solo flechazo, y cayó a plomo.
> 
> ...




En la rodilla no, en el codillo, es el famoso disparo "heart and lung shot" que como su nombre indica perfora pulmones y corazón y mata en menos de un minuto por pérdida masiva de sangre


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (21 Dic 2022)

stz dijo:


> No es un jabalí blanco. Ese animal está cruzado con un cerdo doméstico. Y se debe eliminar en cualquier caso para preservar la pureza de la especie




te me has adelantado. Se ve a la legua que no es un jabalí puro.


----------



## opilano (21 Dic 2022)

Si se lo echan a una manada de hipotecados, lo devoran.


----------



## Paulino (21 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> la carne de jabali no vale nada.



Qué dices tío. Bien cocinada está de puta madre. Yo he comido un montón de veces.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (21 Dic 2022)

Me imagino que de haber visto ese bicho en otra epoca, hoy dia estariamos hablando de un ser mitologico o una bestia famosa que atemorizaba a la poblacion.


----------



## butricio (21 Dic 2022)

Hostia,parece un mamut


----------



## guanoincoming (21 Dic 2022)

Yo lo habría disparado un tranquilizante y antes de despertarlo lo hubiera dejado en el congreso de los diputados en hora punta.


----------



## pandillero (21 Dic 2022)

Pegoteonfire dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1300367
> 
> El día que maten a un animal de ese calibre a puñetazos y puñaladas se habrán ganado el derecho a posar triunfantes y con sonrisas en la cara.
> 
> ...


----------



## cabronias (21 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> la carne de jabali no vale nada.



Probé este verano una hamburguesa de jabalí en Albarracín y eso estaba delicioso.


----------



## SoloLeo (21 Dic 2022)

Sí, sí, bicho legendario y hermoso, patatín, patatán.
Te lo cruzas en mitad de la carretera, desguazas el coche, y si sobrevives lo que ves es que se levanta y lo mismo te esparce por el monte después.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (21 Dic 2022)

De legendario no tiene nada, es un puto híbrido de jabalí y cerdo doméstico, y si los actuales jabalíes os parecen una plaga, esperad a cuando proliferen los que son como estos. 

De hecho dado el tamaño tiene más de cerdo doméstico que de jabalí


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (21 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Y ya no hablemos eso cerca de una poblacion...
> Esos bichos atacan a los humanos.
> Ese Bicho en carrera te sale en una carretera y desguaza el coche.
> 
> ...



Si sólo fuera cerca de zonas habitadas…
En barcelona ciudad bajan de collserola por la noche a revolver papeleras..
Hace 15 dias iba yo andando por una avenida en pendiente y eso que empiezan todos los perros desde los balcones a ladrar… una jabalí hembra y su cria a toda pAstilla por el carril bici…. Como resonaban las pezuñas sobre el asfalto… si se encuentra uno del glovo en bici de frente le clava los colmillos en la femoral y en un minuto se le escapa la vida…. Iba yo con mis hijos y todavia me dura el sobresalto…. no vi a ningún ecologista ni animalista bajar de casa a darle de cenar a los bichos no….


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Dic 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Si sólo fuera cerca de zonas habitadas…
> En barcelona ciudad bajan de collserola por la noche a revolver papeleras..
> Hace 15 dias iba yo andando por una avenida en pendiente y eso que empiezan todos los perros desde los balcones a ladrar… una jabalí hembra y su cria a toda pAstilla por el carril bici…. Como resonaban las pezuñas sobre el asfalto… si se encuentra uno del glovo en bici de frente le clava los colmillos en la femoral y en un minuto se le escapa la vida…. Iba yo con mis hijos y todavia me dura el sobresalto…. no vi a ningún ecologista ni animalista bajar de casa a darle de cenar a los bichos no….



En el bar del pueblo... oimos un ruido enorme y pensamos que alguno que estaba muy perjudicado y se habia espatarrado... cuando nos acercamos unos jabalies echando patas al monte de nuevo.
Si el bicho ha comido hace poco... a lo mejor se pira sin liarla... ahora como tenga hambre... date por jodido.


----------



## Ironlord (22 Dic 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Habértelo llevado a casa de mascota.



Generalmente, cuándo una pieza es más grande de lo habitual o tiene alguna característica diferente que lo hace especial, no se suele matar, ya que esto da pie a la mejora de la especie.
Por otra parte, también es lógico que si está causando daños y destrozos se permita su caza.

Igual me llevo una sorpresa, pero te veo demasiado urbanita.


----------



## Leolo41 (22 Dic 2022)

Cipote descapullao dijo:


> Te lo podías llevar tú a tu puta casa y darle de comer.No podían faltar los gilipollas animalistas en un hilo así.



Qué agresividad! Cazador o amargado?
Chulos que sois detrás de un teclado.


----------



## rsaca (22 Dic 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> De legendario no tiene nada, es un puto híbrido de jabalí y cerdo doméstico, y si los actuales jabalíes os parecen una plaga, esperad a cuando proliferen los que son como estos.
> 
> De hecho dado el tamaño tiene más de cerdo doméstico que de jabalí



Resultado de un jabalí que violó a una cerda.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (22 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> 2 inconscientes....



"Ataque"...el jabalí está meneando el rabo y en ningún momento se muestra agresivo, quiere comida, la pilla y se pira.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Dic 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> "Ataque"...el jabalí está meneando el rabo y en ningún momento se muestra agresivo, quiere comida, la pilla y se pira.



A ver... la gente ve ese.. y esa tiene contacto humano... ha comido... y esta mas o menos tranquilo.
La gente se piensa que un jabali es como Pumba el del Rey Leon... y son bichos con muy malas pulgas.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (22 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> A ver... la gente ve ese.. y esa tiene contacto humano... ha comido... y esta mas o menos tranquilo.
> La gente se piensa que un jabali es como Pumba el del Rey Leon... y son bichos con muy malas pulgas.




son bichos de malas pulgas acorralados o heridos. Me he cruzado con ellos infinidad de veces por el monte, incluso cuando tienen rayones y a poco más de 5 metros, y ningún problema.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Dic 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> son bichos de malas pulgas acorralados o heridos. Me he cruzado con ellos infinidad de veces por el monte, incluso cuando tienen rayones y a poco más de 5 metros, y ningún problema.



Con la bici me he encontrado todo tipo de bichos.... hasta ciervos enormes.
Los unicos que se tiran por ti... son estos hijos de puta... hasta los toros bravos... mientras no les incordies pasan de ti.


----------



## F650 (22 Dic 2022)

reset dijo:


> Eso es mentira.
> 
> Fulminado solo cae si le tocas el sistema nervioso central.
> 
> ...



No puede ser eso que dices, el corazón debe latir para mover la sangre y sus músculos.

Un tiro al corazón y el corazón deja de latir, no puede correr 50m


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Dic 2022)

No es blanco, es rosa.
Lo más probable es que sea un cruce de cerdo con jabalí .

Los cerdos son jabalíes mutados por neotenia . Son fetos de jabalí de la misma manera que la raza blanca y los chinos somos fetos de negros .
Somos de color rosa porque la piel más delicada y sin terminar de desarrollar transparenta la carne sanguinolenta y las venas.

igual que los fetos de monos y de negros. 






Los chinos y los blancos somos especies diferentes a los negros : NEOTENIA


No somos blancos sino transparentes. Nuestra piel es la piel de un feto todavía por desarrollar, de hecho los fetos de los negros son “ blancos “ Los melanocitos comienzan a producir melanina antes del nacimiento y la distribuyen entre las células epidérmicas. La producción de melanina es...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Dic 2022)

reset dijo:


> Eso es mentira.
> 
> Fulminado solo cae si le tocas el sistema nervioso central.
> 
> ...



De hecho de niño presencié varias veces la matanza de los cerdos , y aún con el enorme cuchillo clavado en el corazón gritaban e intentaban huir durante minutos mientras se desangraban a chorros.

Ese jabalí es un cruce con cerdo doméstico .


----------



## Pericoloso (22 Dic 2022)

Es probable que ese bicho sea un cerdo asilvestrado o un híbrido. Lo segundo explicaría color y tamaño. Si mirais fotos de los cerdos salvajes de Tejas, con los años se les pone el pelaje recio y les salen las navajas, todo eso con su genética de cerdo de granja. No estamos acostumbrados a verlos así.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Dic 2022)

la nariz de los cerdos es un órgano táctil .
Hay otro animal similar : el topo de nariz estrellada que la usa para " ver " 

Son como una especie de radar , no es solo un órgano olfativo. Literalmente la imagen se dibuja en su mente solo con el tacto de la nariz. 

Se suelen entrenar para buscar trufas porque han evolucionado para rastrear el suelo y hozar para encontrar su alimento.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (22 Dic 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> El jabalí de Calidón.



Buena referencia. Pocos sabrán apreciar tu aporte mitológico .


----------



## imaginARIO (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## diegoms (22 Dic 2022)

Pero y digo yo, no cabía la posibilidad de tirarle un dardo tranquilizarte y luego meterlo en algún sitio para poder verlo? No sé, es demasiado especial semejante elefante como para matarlo...


----------



## jaimitoabogado (22 Dic 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Definitivamente los cazadores sois muy surrnormales. Como eres un surrnormal no te da la gana de entenderlo.
> Seguid echandoos fotos con el trofeo y subiendola a redes: Os quedan dos tardes. Luego llorareis y pedireis firmas.
> 
> Y por cierto, marica tu p.madre



yo no me hago fotos con los bichos que cazo .

Esta temporada de caza cataluña hizo algo que no gusto nada a los cazadores catalanes , hicieron una huelga , antes de una semana la generalitat se bajo las bragas y cedió . La caza es un negocio , sobre todo en andalucia , pero muy necesaria.








La huelga de cazadores finaliza en Cataluña


La Federación Catalana de Caza lo ha anunciado después de que la Generalitat haya escuchado sus demandas.




revistajaraysedal.es




.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (22 Dic 2022)

Parece un animal legendario de red dead redemption


----------



## Cosme Oriol (22 Dic 2022)

diegoms dijo:


> Pero y digo yo, no cabía la posibilidad de tirarle un dardo tranquilizarte y luego meterlo en algún sitio para poder verlo? No sé, es demasiado especial semejante elefante como para matarlo...



Creo que tienen la piel muy dura y gruesa para un dardo


----------



## skan (22 Dic 2022)

Vas de paseo por el campo y te sale el bicharraco ese, puede matar a cualquier persona.


----------



## Kelowna (22 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> De hecho de niño presencié varias veces la matanza de los cerdos , y aún con el enorme cuchillo clavado en el corazón gritaban e intentaban huir durante minutos mientras se desangraban a chorros.
> 
> Ese jabalí es un cruce con cerdo doméstico .



En una matanza en mi casa le clavaron el cuchillo ,le atravesó el corazón y murió en el acto .
Y fue una full por que se le quedó tosa la sangre dentro. 
Y otra paso lo mismo y se desangro uno de los presentes decía depende de donde lo claves muere en el acto .
No tengo mucha idea pero es lo que he visto.


----------



## arangul (22 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Para chorizo, hay que mezclarla con cerdo porque sabe mucho a bravío...
> 
> Hay gente que tiene buena mano cocinando jabalí y si se sabe cocinar sabe muy bien



yo he comido mucho jabali de pequeño,ahora bien la carne de machos es muy dura y desagradable,los machos no los comiamos nunca


----------



## Ritalapollera (22 Dic 2022)

Menudo bicho, puede matar a cualquier persona sin inmutarse.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alicantropo (22 Dic 2022)

Con ese bicho come toda la sede del PSOE en Madrid


----------



## palmerita (22 Dic 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> Esta dura y tiene una textura como correosa pero se puede comer perfectamente. Es nutritiva.



co-rre-o-sa ? te la han cocinado mal, está aparte de nutritiva buenísima.


----------



## Otto_69 (22 Dic 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Habértelo llevado a casa de mascota.



Ricardo III de Gloucester lo tenia, a ver si vamos a tener problemas con el Lord protector.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Dic 2022)

Kelowna dijo:


> En una matanza en mi casa le clavaron el cuchillo ,le atravesó el corazón y murió en el acto .
> Y fue una full por que se le quedó tosa la sangre dentro.
> Y otra paso lo mismo y se desangro uno de los presentes decía depende de donde lo claves muere en el acto .
> No tengo mucha idea pero es lo que he visto.



En el acto no .

desde el momento que lo sacaron de la cuadra y lo agarraron por las patas de las orejas, seguro que pasó más de cinco minutos chillando desesperado.
Les quedaba la lengua morada y los ojos en blancos de tanto pánico.

Gritaban tanto que hasta les salía espuma por la boca. Eran totalmente conscientes de que se acababa su vida y los iban la torturar

Puede que fuese de un infarto.

Comparar la inteligencia de los animales con los niños es absurdo no tiene sentido.
Todos tiene una inteligencia plena lo que pasa es que es viven en su dimensión.

Es como si un delfín tuviese que valorar la destreza de humano nadando.









La inteligencia de un cerdo es comparable a la de un niño de 3 años


La inteligencia del cerdo permite a este animal aprender ordenes mejor que los perros e incluso engañar a los de su propia especie para obtener recompensas.




www.google.es


----------



## Shibolet (22 Dic 2022)

Pues no sé si se ha comentado , aunque tenía toda la pinta de ser híbrido .

Editando : Sí , al menos el señor ATARAXIO dijo algo al respecto .









Un veterinario confirma que el jabalí de casi 200 kilos abatido ayer es un híbrido con cerdo doméstico


Ayer por la tarde se ponía en contacto con la redacción de Club de Caza José Manuel Sánchez, presidente de la Sociedad de Cazadores de Cieza, en la Región de Murcia. Acababan de abatir un extraño animal que, en un principio, creían que se trataba de un gran jabalí albino. Pero el análisis del...




www.club-caza.com


----------



## ahondador (22 Dic 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> yo no me hago fotos con los bichos que cazo .
> 
> Esta temporada de caza cataluña hizo algo que no gusto nada a los cazadores catalanes , hicieron una huelga , antes de una semana la generalitat se bajo las bragas y cedió . La caza es un negocio , sobre todo en andalucia , pero muy necesaria.
> 
> ...




Exacto. Yo no estoy en contra de los cazadores. Sólo digo que hay que ser inteligente y ver por donde soplan los vientos. 
Las fotos con trofeos tienen mala prensa. Pues que no se hagan o se lleve extremadísimo cuidado para que no vayan a redes, sabiendo como se sabe que la caza está en el punto de mira del gobierno socialcomunista


----------



## Froco (22 Dic 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> la carne de jabali no vale nada.



Hay que saber cocinarla, pero es ina delicatessen


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (22 Dic 2022)

Shibolet dijo:


> Pues no sé si se ha comentado , aunque tenía toda la pinta de ser híbrido .
> 
> Editando : Sí , al menos el señor ATARAXIO dijo algo al respecto .
> 
> ...




Y yo


----------



## tiempodeperros (22 Dic 2022)

Yo no tengo ningún problema con la caza controlada, pero en este caso que parece un gorrino bastante atípico podían haberle dormido y capturado para estudiarlo, pero vamos, cuando vives en el campo entiendes que los jabalíes son muy peligrosos y te lian unas que flipas. Hay cazadores que son gente muy profesional y respetuosa, luego hay catetazos pero vamos que van a menos.
A mi de los cazadores me jode más como abandonan galgos y podencos que me los encuentro todos los meses por la vía pecuaria donde vivo, en pésimas condiciones


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Dic 2022)

tiempodeperros dijo:


> Yo no tengo ningún problema con la caza controlada, pero en este caso que parece un gorrino bastante atípico podían haberle dormido y capturado para estudiarlo, pero vamos, cuando vives en el campo entiendes que los jabalíes son muy peligrosos y te lian unas que flipas. Hay cazadores que son gente muy profesional y respetuosa, luego hay catetazos pero vamos que van a menos.
> *A mi de los cazadores me jode más como abandonan galgos y podencos que me los encuentro todos los meses por la vía pecuaria donde vivo, en pésimas condiciones*



Y aun esos son una minoria.
La mayoria de los cazadores tienen a sus perros como si fuesen hijos. De hecho en plan de coña la mayoria te dicen que prefieran al perro al hijo... porque al perro le das una barra de pan duro y es feliz la tarde entera, al hijo no paras de comprar cosas y no lo das contento.

Y otro apunte, la mayoria de esos perros que aparecen muertos muchos no cazan los usan para carreras o para peleas... y son chachos, la mayoria de los que hacen esas cosas.


----------



## JoseII (22 Dic 2022)

Alicantropo dijo:


> Con ese bicho come toda la sede del PSOE en Madrid



Al revés, yo creo que lo sueltas en ferraz y sale el animalico corriendo del susto de lo que debe haber allí dentro


----------



## tiempodeperros (22 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Y aun esos son una minoria.
> La mayoria de los cazadores tienen a sus perros como si fuesen hijos. De hecho en plan de coña la mayoria te dicen que prefieran al perro al hijo... porque al perro le das una barra de pan duro y es feliz la tarde entera, al hijo no paras de comprar cosas y no lo das contento.
> 
> Y otro apunte, la mayoria de esos perros que aparecen muertos muchos no cazan los usan para carreras o para peleas... y son chachos, la mayoria de los que hacen esas cosas.



Si si estoy de acuerdo contigo, de hecho conozco muchos profesionales de la caza, y por desgracia tb conozco muchos menos profesionales. Pero la cantidad de perros de caza que rescatamos es indecente, hablo de yo me encuentro unos 5 o 6 perros a lo largo del año, encima esas razas son jodidisimas de rescatar, ahora mismo tengo un podenco corriendo arriba y abajo por la vía, y nunca tienen chip claro está. En ese aspecto si que hay que hacer algo.


----------



## tiempodeperros (22 Dic 2022)

tiempodeperros dijo:


> Si si estoy de acuerdo contigo, de hecho conozco muchos profesionales de la caza, y por desgracia tb conozco muchos menos profesionales. Pero la cantidad de perros de caza que rescatamos es indecente, hablo de yo me encuentro unos 5 o 6 perros a lo largo del año, encima esas razas son jodidisimas de rescatar, ahora mismo tengo un podenco corriendo arriba y abajo por la vía, y nunca tienen chip claro está. En ese aspecto si que hay que hacer algo.



Añado que pertenecemos a una protectora pequeña de pueblo y no somos ni rojos ni jipis ni ostias, trabajamos en el sector canino y somos profesionales, mi mujer y yo.( Más mi mujer, yo soy un simple aficionado), así que si puedo afirmar que hay cazadores que tienen a los perros mas o menos bien identificados y bien guardados. Y a los otros nunca los pillamos porque supongo que abandonan los perros en el mismo coto o lejos de su finca.


----------



## mala espina (22 Dic 2022)

el pueblo ese de cieza puf que asco, estuve trabajando allí un año y es peor que la sagra mesetaria tan famosa en el foro, de tanto gitano, garrulo y ahora moros que hay. Hay un refrán en Murcia que dice " de cieza ni las olivas". fijaos si son TOOOOONTOS esas gentes que en la fiesta de moros y cristianos ganan los moros, , y hasta le quieren cambiar el nombre al pueblo por siyasa que era el nombre árabe. habian unas ruinas de un antiguo poblado musulman y les han puesto unas chapas por encima para que no se erosionen  y unas luces, ahora parece el corte inglés

Es un pueblo para ir, cagar y salir corriendo.

Tendrian que haber dejao al jabalí y a toda su piara suelta por las calles.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Dic 2022)

tiempodeperros dijo:


> Si si estoy de acuerdo contigo, de hecho conozco muchos profesionales de la caza, y por desgracia tb conozco muchos menos profesionales. Pero la cantidad de perros de caza que rescatamos es indecente, hablo de yo me encuentro unos 5 o 6 perros a lo largo del año, encima esas razas son jodidisimas de rescatar, ahora mismo tengo un podenco corriendo arriba y abajo por la vía, y nunca tienen chip claro está. En ese aspecto si que hay que hacer algo.



EN mi casa siempre ha habido algun podenco.
Lo que se hace con ellos y con los galgos... que no hay perro mas bueno y noble que un galgo es de verguenza. Pero de ahi a criminalizar un colectivo entero va mucho trecho. Y hay otra cuestion.. hay zonas rurales que sin monterias no son viables. Y la caza no tiene nada malo siempre y cuando se haga bien.. que es lo que la mierda de ley podemitarra no entra a regular.


----------



## Abc123CBA (22 Dic 2022)

Eso es un bulfango en la vida real.


----------



## MAUSER (22 Dic 2022)

Cieza, (Murcia) el mejor pueblo de España.


----------



## zirick (22 Dic 2022)

Los de ciudad criticando el pueblo, típica verborrea


----------



## Woden (22 Dic 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Buena referencia. Pocos sabrán apreciar tu aporte mitológico .



Venía a decir lo mismo.
Igual era progenie de Gullinbursti.


----------



## EGO (22 Dic 2022)

Bien muerto esta.Ademas de manera limpia y honorable.La vejez es un putadon para cualquier animal salvaje porque sufren mucho antes de morir.

Yo tengo problemas con los jabalis en mi caseta en el monte y ya he tenido que usar el metodo de los palazos en las costillas, porque alguna noche ni me dejan entrar con el coche.Se ponen en medio del camino y no se asustan de los pitidos del coche.Como huelen comida te intentan reventar los cercados.

Se esta poniendo guapo el monte.Lleno de jabalis,osos y lobos.Encima sin poder desbrozar senderos porque los ecologetas a sueldo de la judiada han decidido que no se puede pastorear en suelo leñoso.

En una decada habra que ir al monte a pasear con un rifle como si estuvieramos en el Yukon,para no acabar como en la peli el Renacido.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Bien muerto esta.Ademas de manera limpia y honorable.La vejez es un putadon para cualquier animal salvaje porque sufren mucho antes de morir.
> 
> Yo tengo problemas con los jabalis en mi caseta en el monte y ya he tenido que usar el metodo de los palazos en las costillas, porque alguna noche ni me dejan entrar con el coche.Se ponen en medio del camino y no se asustan de los pitidos del coche.Como huelen comida te intentan reventar los cercados.
> 
> ...



Por mucho que se lo expliques no se lo van a creer.
Con otra cuestion a ver quien es el guapo que tiene gente vulnerable en esa situacion.
Que los animalista-mongolitos se piensan que en los pueblos todo cristo va armado todo el tiempo.


----------



## EGO (22 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Por mucho que se lo expliques no se lo van a creer.
> Con otra cuestion a ver quien es el guapo que tiene gente vulnerable en esa situacion.
> Que los animalista-mongolitos se piensan que en los pueblos todo cristo va armado todo el tiempo.



Que noooo,que somos mu malos por querer controlar a estos bichos.Que hay que dejar que hagan lo que les de la gana.

Ni en las ciudades te libras ya de este animal.


----------



## Woden (22 Dic 2022)

Aqui no tenemos jabalíes, lobos u osos y de alimañas apenas hay moronegros, aunque sí muchos ciclistas, eso sí, cuando voy solo por el campo o por el monte (a diario) voy siempre con mi amigo Aitor el montero. Me da mucha paz de espíritu.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (22 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No es blanco, es rosa.
> Lo más probable es que sea un cruce de cerdo con jabalí .
> 
> Los cerdos son jabalíes mutados por neotenia . Son fetos de jabalí de la misma manera que la raza blanca y los chinos somos fetos de negros .
> ...



Que somos fetos de negros!?!

Me cago en tu padre!, sin acritú.

Ataraxio, unas veces te comería a besos y otras te moleria a palos, cabron.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Onesimo39 (22 Dic 2022)

baifo dijo:


> De lo buenos cazadores que son y de la buena labor que han hecho para la sociedad.



Que tampoco me malinterpreten, que la caza me parece algo chulo, pero este tipo de caza no la contemplo.... Que pongan los cebaderos al lado de los puestos de tiro... Que es como disparar a una gallina en un corral


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (22 Dic 2022)

Que pedazo de ejemplar! Mereceria la pena disecarlo entero.

La caza mayor con arco es la mas noble que hay. A estos bichos se les caza a la espera, no al rececho. Normalmente los cazadores arqueros tienen un profundo respeto por las piezas que se cobran.

Cualquiera que viva cerca del campo sabe que se reproducen sin control si tienen defensa en el monte y hacen buenas averías en cultivos, no tienen predadores naturales y el abandono de los montes hace que proliferen muy cerca de los núcleos urbanos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Dic 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Que somos fetos de negros!?!
> 
> Me cago en tu padre!, sin acritú.
> 
> ...



Es así ! 

Busca en google neotenia humana. 

Yo llego a mis conclusiones a través de mi perspicacia, probablemente gracias a infinidad de fuentes que han ido aportando datos para llegar a conclusiones. 
Luego investigo en google a ver que se ha investigado sobre el tema. A veces el asunto por razones " políticas " se frena. De hecho " está prohibido " decir que hay diferentes razas de humanos. Una de tantas falacias con las que pretenden construir una nueva secta delirante y llena de falsedades.

Los negros también son primates con neotenia pero mucho menos que los chinos . Entra en el hilo y disfruta de unos conocimientos que no encontrarás en ningún otro lado. 






Los chinos y los blancos somos especies diferentes a los negros : NEOTENIA


No somos blancos sino transparentes. Nuestra piel es la piel de un feto todavía por desarrollar, de hecho los fetos de los negros son “ blancos “ Los melanocitos comienzan a producir melanina antes del nacimiento y la distribuyen entre las células epidérmicas. La producción de melanina es...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## trukutruku (22 Dic 2022)

Me recuerda a la princesa de mononoke o algo asi creo que era el titulo


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (22 Dic 2022)

Leolo41 dijo:


> Un jabalí único y lo matan...en fin.



Ya no quedan #valores

voya a abortar ahora vengo. PD: soy vegano


----------



## Ibn Sina (22 Dic 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> Me recuerda a la princesa de mononoke o algo asi creo que era el titulo



Eso mismo pensé yo. Okkoto!


----------



## tiempodeperros (22 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> EN mi casa siempre ha habido algun podenco.
> Lo que se hace con ellos y con los galgos... que no hay perro mas bueno y noble que un galgo es de verguenza. Pero de ahi a criminalizar un colectivo entero va mucho trecho. Y hay otra cuestion.. hay zonas rurales que sin monterias no son viables. Y la caza no tiene nada malo siempre y cuando se haga bien.. que es lo que la mierda de ley podemitarra no entra a regular.



Hay pocos colectivos animalistas que no estén contaminados, el nuestro está peleado con el ayuntamiento sucialista. Quisieron meternos mano. La mayoría de animalistas van a destroyer contra cualquier cazador sin medir si lo hace bien o mal.
Son estos tiempos...
Lo de no legislar bien ese tema es de traca. Les interesa que haya crispación claramente. Todo se hace así, buscan enfrentar para rascar votos


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Bien muerto esta.Ademas de manera limpia y honorable.La vejez es un putadon para cualquier animal salvaje porque sufren mucho antes de morir.
> 
> Yo tengo problemas con los jabalis en mi caseta en el monte y ya he tenido que usar el metodo de los palazos en las costillas, porque alguna noche ni me dejan entrar con el coche.Se ponen en medio del camino y no se asustan de los pitidos del coche.Como huelen comida te intentan reventar los cercados.
> 
> ...



Y luego llega el verano... y cualquier incendio de mierda arrasa la sierra entera.
Y sale Moñigo Orejon hablando de lo que no tiene ni la mas minima puta idea como portavoz oficioso de los verdes del pais.


----------



## OYeah (22 Dic 2022)

Me gusta el que lo hayan hecho con arco. Y si hubiera sido sin miras mejor, entonces perfecto todo.

Lo que hay que hacer es dejar al lobo hacer su trabajo, porque ése morro rosa puede ser quizás síntoma de brucelosis. Y si los ganaderos necesitan mastines, se les ayuda con ello. Pero lobos deben haber más. Los jabalíes son un problema enorme últimamente.

Y linces. Hecho de menos los linces.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Dic 2022)

tiempodeperros dijo:


> Hay pocos colectivos animalistas que no estén contaminados, el nuestro está peleado con el ayuntamiento sucialista. Quisieron meternos mano. La mayoría de animalistas van a destroyer contra cualquier cazador sin medir si lo hace bien o mal.
> Son estos tiempos...
> Lo de no legislar bien ese tema es de traca. Les interesa que haya crispación claramente. Todo se hace así, buscan enfrentar para rascar votos



Podemos no sabe como montarselo para hacerse con los votos de PACMA... y con esta ley lo que pretenden es sumar sus votos los del anamalista fundamentalista ultraortodoxo... y no se si han medido los que se van a perder en otros grupos como los rurales. Porque en zonas rurales de monteria el que vote esto es directamente retrasado. Le van a quitar el sustento, el que tenga tienda de animales lo mismo... el que... esta ley tiene una intencionalidad electoral inequivoca.


----------



## tiempodeperros (22 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Podemos no sabe como montarselo para hacerse con los votos de PACMA... y con esta ley lo que pretenden es sumar sus votos los del anamalista fundamentalista ultraortodoxo... y no se si han medido los que se van a perder en otros grupos como los rurales. Porque en zonas rurales de monteria el que vote esto es directamente retrasado. Le van a quitar el sustento, el que tenga tienda de animales lo mismo... el que... esta ley tiene una intencionalidad electoral inequivoca.



Los votos de Pacma jajajajaja! Un partido cerrado controlado por un matrimonio pa llevarse los duros y no llamar la atención...
No sé cómo hay gente tan tonta que vota a eso..., Sinceramente para eso es mejor votar a podemos. Pero vamos que la gente tiene que empezar a darse cuenta que votar no vale de nada, que lo que hay que hacer es actuar, rescatar animales, denunciar situaciones, ect. Y así con todo no solo con el animalismo. Mi mujer tiene presencia en las redes con esto de los animales y me consta que a veces ha tenido que fingir ser vegana porque son como nazis.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Dic 2022)

tiempodeperros dijo:


> Los votos de Pacma jajajajaja! Un partido cerrado controlado por un matrimonio pa llevarse los duros y no llamar la atención...
> No sé cómo hay gente tan tonta que vota a eso..., Sinceramente para eso es mejor votar a podemos. Pero vamos que la gente tiene que empezar a darse cuenta que votar no vale de nada, que lo que hay que hacer es actuar, rescatar animales, denunciar situaciones, ect. Y así con todo no solo con el animalismo. *Mi mujer tiene presencia en las redes con esto de los animales y me consta que a veces ha tenido que fingir ser vegana porque son como nazis.*



Doy fe... son unos talibanes. Mas gente entraria al tema si no fueran tan extremistas.


----------



## tiempodeperros (22 Dic 2022)

Es algo muy indecente, no sabes el dinero que se gastan en los ayuntamientos para dar de comer a miles de gatos que está todo lleno de colonias descontroladas ... Y si no cuentas con ellos para típica foto de rescatar un perro, te quitan hasta el pienso de tus colonias, una mafia hay. Mafia de jupiastros que encima están forrados en su mayoría, son señoras de chalet con mil gatos que les pagan el pienso. Sólo decirte que el alcalde de mi pueblo era lobato el del PSOE de Madrid y al irse metieron a una miserable de estas en la alcaldía a dedo. Y no veas ... Estábamos mejor con el lobato la verdad


----------



## MAEZAL (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## kenny220 (22 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Podemos no sabe como montarselo para hacerse con los votos de PACMA... y con esta ley lo que pretenden es sumar sus votos los del anamalista fundamentalista ultraortodoxo... y no se si han medido los que se van a perder en otros grupos como los rurales. Porque en zonas rurales de monteria el que vote esto es directamente retrasado. Le van a quitar el sustento, el que tenga tienda de animales lo mismo... el que... esta ley tiene una intencionalidad electoral inequivoca.



Coño y el que tenga una tortuga de Acuario,


----------



## kenny220 (22 Dic 2022)

tiempodeperros dijo:


> Los votos de Pacma jajajajaja! Un partido cerrado controlado por un matrimonio pa llevarse los duros y no llamar la atención...
> No sé cómo hay gente tan tonta que vota a eso..., Sinceramente para eso es mejor votar a podemos. Pero vamos que la gente tiene que empezar a darse cuenta que votar no vale de nada, que lo que hay que hacer es actuar, rescatar animales, denunciar situaciones, ect. Y así con todo no solo con el animalismo. Mi mujer tiene presencia en las redes con esto de los animales y me consta que a veces ha tenido que fingir ser vegana porque son como nazis.



Coño, controlado por un matrimonio, como podemos.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (22 Dic 2022)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> Que pedazo de ejemplar! Mereceria la pena disecarlo entero.
> 
> La caza mayor con arco es la mas noble que hay. A estos bichos se les caza a la espera, no al rececho. Normalmente los cazadores arqueros tienen un profundo respeto por las piezas que se cobran.
> 
> Cualquiera que viva cerca del campo sabe que se reproducen sin control si tienen defensa en el monte y hacen buenas averías en cultivos, no tienen predadores naturales y el abandono de los montes hace que proliferen muy cerca de los núcleos urbanos.



Se te olvida que la caza con arco puede resultar muchas veces en animales heridos sufriendo durante días, de hecho está prohibida en varios países europeos por ello.


----------



## tiempodeperros (22 Dic 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Coño, controlado por un matrimonio, como podemos.



Es como podemos pero más cerrado y ultracontrolado. Tienes que ser vegano para caerles bien. Y encima hay mucha señora paca ahí metida.


----------



## bocadRillo (22 Dic 2022)

Buenos chorizos van a salir de ahí


----------



## CiclopeBizco (22 Dic 2022)

mala espina dijo:


> el pueblo ese de cieza puf que asco, estuve trabajando allí un año y es peor que la sagra mesetaria tan famosa en el foro, de tanto gitano, garrulo y ahora moros que hay. Hay un refrán en Murcia que dice " de cieza ni las olivas". fijaos si son TOOOOONTOS esas gentes que en la fiesta de moros y cristianos ganan los moros, , y hasta le quieren cambiar el nombre al pueblo por siyasa que era el nombre árabe. habian unas ruinas de un antiguo poblado musulman y les han puesto unas chapas por encima para que no se erosionen  y unas luces, ahora parece el corte inglés
> 
> Es un pueblo para ir, cagar y salir corriendo.
> 
> Tendrian que haber dejao al jabalí y a toda su piara suelta por las calles.



¿Pues sabes que uno de los fossores (frailes de los cementerios) era de Cieza y otro de Chozas de Canales?

Qué cosas, ¿verdad?



Día de la Inmaculada de 2020, ayer mismo.... Un frío espantoso. Salgo a pasear y me meto en el Eroski para caminar por los pasillos caliente a resguardo del frío espantoso que hace estos días en La Sagra.

Salgo de allí y cuando estoy casi en casa recuerdo que no tengo en fruta en casa. Paso al lado del chino y decido entrar allí.

La chinita... llevaba ya un tiempo diciéndome "guapo" cada vez que entraba allí. No le daba importancia, pensaba que se lo decía a todos...

Pero veo que hay alguien físicamente muy parecido a mí y que sale sin que se le diga "guapo".

Me vuelve a decir "guapo" cuando me cobra los persimones. Y decido pegar la hebra, la llamo guapa, la halago, le digo que tiene los ojos muy bonitos y que sus ojos son muy grandes y hermosos (chiquitos en realidad, pero sé que a las chinas les gusta tenerlos grandes)....

Comunicación difícil, apenas sabe castellano. Me dice que le duele el cuello y se hace crujir las cervicales que suenan.

Yo le digo que hago tuina y que quito dolor. Le digo que venga a mi casa y que la trato. La agrego el wasssap y le doy mi dirección, a apenas tres minutos de la tienda....pp

Cuarenta minutos después me llama a la puerta para mi sorpresa...

La pongo en la camilla. Típicas contracturas de quien está muchas horas en la misma postura.

Vamos hablando de cosas. Tengo que hablarle con palabras sueltas porque si no no me entiende. Si el digo "¿cuántas horas hay en avión a China?" no me entiende, tengo que decirle "Horas avión China España" para que me entienda, y toda la conversación así.

25 años me dice que tiene, niño de tres años, divorciada. Yo creo que miente. Tiene por lo menos treinta. Me dice que es de Suá o algo así, un barrio de Pekín (Pbeishíng o algo así pronuncia). Que está muy sola.

Le doy un repaso de arriba a abajo con mis grandes, cálidas, poderosas y suaves manos. Se estremece con las diferentes maniobras que hago sobre su musculatura y piel. Voy relajando su musculatura.... Me dice que "manos médico chino" refiriéndose a las mías.

Cuando llevo veinte minutos se da la vuelta, se quita las bragas y se me queda mirando con picardía y sin decir nada.

Coloco mi dedo índice en su ombligo y rozando ligeramente voy bajando hasta el clítorix y juego en torno a él. Coloco mis labios allí y me pongo a hozar como un San Bernardo en el arroyo en un día de Julio en su chocho peludo de las que ya casi no se ven entre las blancas.

La cojo en mis brazos, apenas pesa nada, no creo que pese mucho más de 40 kilos, es pequeñita, apenas uno cincuenta, muy delgadita, de tetas diminutas, melena larga teñida de castaño. La llevo en brazos a mi lecho mientras bailo mientras la llevo. ¡Pesa tan poco!

Muchos piquitos que van subiendo. Besos, muchos besos.....

La sigo acariciando, empezamos a sentir la piel del uno contra el otro en la cama....

"Guapo, tú muy guapo, tú muy grande, me dice". Me acaricia mucho el interior de mis brazos, blanco como la leche. "Tú muy blanco, más blanco mejor, yo amarillo, Tú blanco, tú bueno".

La penetro, suave, muy suave, despacio, despacio. Su risa, por dios, su risa, sus gemiditos, me hace carantoñas como un niño pequeño. Me fascina, me fascina....

Hasta muy tarde con ella, tres veces hacemos el amor con casi medio siglo que tengo, hacía tiempo que no disparaba tantas balas.

Comunicación más animal que otra cosa, muy limitada....

Acaba de salir de mi cuartucho otra vez, me dice que vaya a Pekín con ella, que seremos felices.

Estoy en una nube. ¿Cuánto durará esto?

¿Y qué coño hago yo en Pekín si ni siquiera aquí soy capaz de ganarme la vida ni lo he sido nunca?

Estoy rebozado en su perfume....








*10-12-2020*





Ahora estoy con mi chinita tierna, con su asterisco perfecto, de esos que huelen a flor, una mezcla entre dulzón y caliente. Sí, el caliente es un olor para mí. Veo esa bella figura encima de la cama, a cuatro patas, con el culo en pompa, ofrecida como una perra caliente, esperando ser sometida a los deseos de su macho alfa. Y la tiento con la puntita de mi lengua, y noto que eso está suave como culito de bebe, que además de suave es de una consistencia adecuada, entonces hago una leve presión con mi lengua inhiesta y dura, como si fuese una polla que quiere horadar esa puerta mágica. Los pelitos suaves del coño me hacen cosquillas en la barbilla mientras intento meter con verdadera ansia la cara entre las cachas de ese culo pequeñito e indómito.

Y cómo se retuerce de placer. Normal por otra parte, porque a todos nos gusta que nos laman el culo, de ahí el dicho.Le paso mi lengua por el asterisco y entonces el tiempo se para cuando le hago círculos en el sentido horario con la punta de mi lengua sobre su esfínter perfectamente definido y aderezado con los perfumes que la madre naturaleza ha creado única y exclusivamente para esa zona del cuerpo y que para mí son comparables al néctar que las flores guardan en sus pétalos.





Viajo a otro mundo, un mundo donde después de haber aceptado la invitación de mi Chinita de ir con ella a su país. Me traslado a un lugar maravilloso, unos bosques encantados llenos de comida, unas montañas misteriosas, ríos caudalosos, cielos puros, noches estrellada
Las estaciones del año perfuman el ambiente con mil aromas. Un lugar donde el tiempo pasa más despacio, donde siempre suena de fondo el bullicio de la naturaleza. En ese lugar mi preciosa chinita, cuasi una deidad, vive con su anciana y venerada madre. Y prepara manjares con cariño para la anciana y para mí, y mientras los comemos la vieja cuenta historias arcanas que jamás han salido de esos lugares, historias que no se parecen a nada de lo que antes me haya ofrecido este foro, internet, los libros o las historias de mi pueblo. Manteniendo mi imaginación saciada con el flolklore y mi cuerpo sereno con las técnicas amatorias de la hija.





*11-12-2020*





Hoy me ha dado un baño y me ha enjabonado y restregado con mucha delicadeza. Me ha asado pescado y le ha quitado la piel y las espinas antes de metermelo en la boca. Jamás me interrumpe cuando hablo, ni me molesta si me ve con el pc, ni me levanta la voz. Como mucho se acerca silenciosamente a mí y me acaricia suavemente el pelo para decirme que la comida está lista.











*12-2-2020*





La cosa no está ya tan idílica con mi chinita.

Ayer la pillé dos veces hurgándose la nariz mientras follábamos. Es lo más anti erótico que puede haber, está uno ahí dándolo todo y la chinita fingiendo unos jadeos acompasados y de repente se mete el deo en la nariz y empieza a rebuscar con cara de tener el moco pegado al tabique. Dos veces la pillé, una cuando estaba ella encima, no se cortó y se hurgó, y otra cuando estaba debajo, tenía su cara a escasos 40 cm de la mía y coge la muy subnormal y se mete el deo en la nariz y empieza a hacer movimientos circulares dentro como rebañando.

Después puso a cagar mientras hablábamos a voces porque se quería comprar un piso barato y me decía si yo sabía de alguno para comprarlo a medias. Y menudos esfuerzos hacía la tía, se conoce que el arroz estriñe de cojones, pero unos fuerzas brutales, me daba cosa a mí oírla porque yo soy de los que según se está bajando los pantalones ya me tengo que apretar el culo para no cagarme antes de sentarme. Y ella ahí apretando y gimiendo como una condenada, y tardó bastante, que no le salió eso con facilidad. Y después se limpió el culo y fue al lavabo a escupir y no me acuerdo si se lavó las manos, pero lo que no se me olvida es el olor que inundó todo el ambiente y que no era como el olor a mierda nuestra, los occidentales. Era un olor como ferroso, un olor como si un perro enfermo se comiese algún producto químico caducado y cagase. No se parecía a nada que yo hubiese olido antes, ni tampoco después, por eso no os puedo especificar más el olor. Era la primera vez que una mujer cagaba en mi presencia, nunca antes había tenía el honor de presenciar ese acto tan íntimo. Mis otras mujeres nunca dejaron que las viera cagando.


----------



## GreatWendigo (22 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Está dura si no le metes el tiempo suficiente de olla exprés. Si le das leña acaba quedando una carne cojonuda.



Yo la meto 24 horas en leche


----------



## P.pica (22 Dic 2022)

Leolo41 dijo:


> Un jabalí único y lo matan...en fin.



Único no, mezclado de cerdo. Por eso creció tanto, y el pelaje blanco.

Esos ejemplares ensucian la genética del jabalí, y los hace mucho más prolíficos, provocando plagas.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (22 Dic 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Venía a decir lo mismo.
> Igual era progenie de Gullinbursti.



Y yo de los deformes hijos de Fornjót.


----------



## Leolo41 (22 Dic 2022)

c0lch0ner0 dijo:


> Ya no quedan #valores
> 
> voya a abortar ahora vengo. PD: soy vegano



Calzador se llama lo tuyo.


----------



## singermorning (22 Dic 2022)

Ironlord dijo:


> *Generalmente, cuándo una pieza es más grande de lo habitual o tiene alguna característica diferente que lo hace especial, no se suele matar, ya que esto da pie a la mejora de la especie.*
> Por otra parte, también es lógico que si está causando daños y destrozos se permita su caza.
> 
> Igual me llevo una sorpresa, pero te veo demasiado urbanita.



Eso es falso. De hech, esas piezas se cotizan bien, y en algunos casos, no son para cualquiera, obviando Emeritos y amigos varios.


----------



## Kelowna (22 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En el acto no .
> 
> desde el momento que lo sacaron de la cuadra y lo agarraron por las patas de las orejas, seguro que pasó más de cinco minutos chillando desesperado.
> Les quedaba la lengua morada y los ojos en blancos de tanto pánico.
> ...



En el acto me refiero a que se quedó en la mesa sin hacer espavientos y no sangro .
Cuando lo abrimos el corazón tenía la estocada .
Lo de la espuma por la boca y tal si lo he visto pero un amigo de la familia carnicero de bien nos explicó que entre menos se estrese el animal mejor esta la carne por la falta de adrenalina .
Desde entonces son vendettas como la mafia lo sacamos con comida y va el solo.


----------



## mala espina (22 Dic 2022)

CiclopeBizco dijo:


> ¿Pues sabes que uno de los fossores (frailes de los cementerios) era de Cieza y otro de Chozas de Canales?
> 
> Qué cosas, ¿verdad?




pues ya ves, casualidades de la vida


----------



## Morototeo (22 Dic 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> por que supone que no me dedico al agro? Mi tormento es la araña roja.



pues dale abamectina, y problema terminado.


----------



## risto mejido (22 Dic 2022)

Kelowna dijo:


> En el acto me refiero a que se quedó en la mesa sin hacer espavientos y no sangro .
> Cuando lo abrimos el corazón tenía la estocada .
> Lo de la espuma por la boca y tal si lo he visto pero un amigo de la familia carnicero de bien nos explicó que entre menos se estrese el animal mejor esta la carne por la falta de adrenalina .
> Desde entonces son vendettas como la mafia lo sacamos con comida y va el solo.



Efectivamente, en los matadero hay que tener cuidado aunque no se tenga porque la carne con mucha adrenalina no vale nada, si huelen a sangre o a visceras de los que ya han pasado empiezan a segregar adrenalina y esa canal no vale más que para fuet


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (23 Dic 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Se te olvida que la caza con arco puede resultar muchas veces en animales heridos sufriendo durante días, de hecho está prohibida en varios países europeos por ello.



No te creas, eso tiene mas de mito que de realidad. En general los arqueros seleccionan mucho el tiro, tratando de asegurarlo, porque tienen muchas menos oportunidades que con una escopeta o rifle, lo seleccionan mucho mas que los cazadores con pólvora, que en muchas batidas, cuando entran lo animales disparan a todos los que pueden sin seleccionar y con escasa precisión. Y una parte fundamental de la caza con arco es el rastreo de la pieza una vez ha sido herida.


----------



## Catalinius (23 Dic 2022)

Pedazo bicho.
Enhorabuena!


----------



## UNGERN (23 Dic 2022)

Se han cargado el retorno de la era del jabalí blanco, ahora sí que llega el burbujalipsis. 

Menudo disgusto le habrían dado a Battiato.


----------



## reset (26 Dic 2022)

F650 dijo:


> No puede ser eso que dices, el corazón debe latir para mover la sangre y sus músculos.
> 
> Un tiro al corazón y el corazón deja de latir, no puede correr 50m



Ataraxio, sin ánimo de ofenderte, no rebatas temas de los que no tienes ni idea. 

Lo que conté lo he visto muchas veces, y es lo que sucede siempre. Eso de caer a plomo de un disparo solo sucede en las películas de vaqueros. Y si sucede en la realidad es por el "susto" del impacto, y no es raro que se levanten y se vayan a morir lejos miebtras la sangre llega al cerebro

Fíjate en los vídeos de los que son apuñalados en el corazón. Lo tienen literalmente partido en dos, y hasta que no baja la presión sanguínea en el cerebro ni son conscientes de que los han matado. 

Otro ejemplo, que intuyo ni habías nacído. La cogida del Yiyo. Yo lo vi con mi abuela en directo por tv y recuerdo como soltó instantáneamente un "lo ha matado". 

El corazón lo que tiene es que no mueres instantáneamente, pero mueres seguro si es dañado.


----------



## reset (26 Dic 2022)

grebleips dijo:


> Sí, si entiendo que todo es siempre en beneficio de los demás. Vivo en una zona rural y entiendo el problema.
> 
> Lo que no se resuelve nunca es el problema de raíz que causa estos dramas. *Ahora puede decir que el jabalí es una especie que se reproduce de manera exponencial y la ciencia no es capaz de saber el motivo.*




Estratega de la r. No hay ningún misterio. 

Igual que la perdiz, codorniz, conejos...... 
Nacen muchos porque son la comida de otros depredadores (incluidos nosotros) y se esperan muchas bajas. Salvo si ecologilipollas cortan esta ley natural. 

Naturales de 6 o 7o de la antigua EGB. 

Ahora dime si quieres que los cazadores acabamos con sus depredadores (lobos) y la culpa del exceso de jabali es nuestra, y yo te recordaré (o descubrire) que hace no muchos años se comían, además de ganado, también a niños (esta documentado) . Que mi abuelo mismo se tuvo que liar a tiros con ellos durante la guerra para espantarlos. 

La ignorancia y la estupidez nos van a llevar a problemas pasados, para reencontrar las mismas soluciones.


----------



## Karlb (26 Dic 2022)

197 no son 200.


----------



## ElMatareyes (26 Dic 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> ¿Navajas de 2 cm? Entonces mi polla mide 1,5 cm
> 
> Si homo



Grosor....grosor.


----------



## reset (26 Dic 2022)

grebleips dijo:


> ¿Cómo ha llegado esa piara de jabalíes a ser tan numerosa y suponer un problema para el agricultor?



Resumen rápido:

Cada año más masa forestal (si, así es aunque en la tele te vendan que los incendios van a acabar con el monte).

Cada año menos tierra cultivada (cuidada).

Cada año menos gente en los pueblos (aunque en la tele te digan que sobramos humanos lo cierto es que en este país nuestro a poquito que le alejes de las urbes no ves a nadie por el monte durante decenas de km, y no te digo ya chusma).

Y cada año más restricciones y sanciones más desproporcionadas, en este caso por eliminar una especie muy dañina a la que siempre se la ha controlado con lazo de acero, gasoil y plomo ya que era caza de ricos. Hoy en día te cogen haciendo eso y la broma son 3000-6000 eur, para algo que no te da beneficio alguno (transportarlo, analizarlo, despiezarlo...... Que para sacar 30kg de embutido se te van 60-80 eur entre tripas, magro..... Y eso suponiendo mano de obra gratis y jabali gratis: no compensa matar uno).

En fin, que me descojono de los anticaza porque tienen jabali y conejos para aburrir, como siempre fue jejejeje. ¿O por qué cojones España se llama España?.

Naturaleza eterna VS jóvenes ignorantes con limitada existencia ¿quién ganará?.


----------



## grebleips (26 Dic 2022)

reset dijo:


> Resumen rápido:
> 
> Cada año más masa forestal (si, así es aunque en la tele te vendan que los incendios van a acabar con el monte).
> 
> ...



Entiendo muchos de los problemas planteados, ya que aquí nos joden a todos a base de multas, a los de ciudad y a los del pueblo, no escapamos nadie. No sé si eso de que cada vez hay más masa forestal es cierto.

Con la caza tengo un eterno dilema, no tengo mayor problema con que alguien cace si forma parte de su sutento, de hecho me parece más defendible que la ganadería intensiva. Pero muchos de los problemas que resultan de la misma, como puede ser el aumento de población de una especie, se debe a la eliminación del depredador natural. Por eso muchas veces a este tipo de "cazadores" los coloco en la zona de escopeteros, psicópatas o paletos.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Dic 2022)

Leolo41 dijo:


> Un jabalí único y lo matan...en fin.



El jabalí es una puta plaga, como si es verde.

Espero que en el pueblo se den un buen festín con el bicho.


----------



## reset (26 Dic 2022)

grebleips dijo:


> Entiendo muchos de los problemas planteados, ya que aquí nos joden a todos a base de multas, a los de ciudad y a los del pueblo, no escapamos nadie. *No sé si eso de que cada vez hay más masa forestal es cierto.*
> 
> Con la caza tengo un eterno dilema, no tengo mayor problema con que alguien cace si forma parte de su sutento, de hecho me parece más defendible que la ganadería intensiva. *Pero muchos de los problemas que resultan de la misma, como puede ser el aumento de población de una especie, se debe a la eliminación del depredador natural.* Por eso muchas veces a este tipo de "cazadores" los coloco en la zona de escopeteros, psicópatas o paletos.



Lo de la masa forestal créeme. No es difícil que encuentres información que confirma esto que te digo. Te diría hasta las ha/año de incremento anual en mi comunidad. 

Y es un problema porque resulta inviable controlar los incendios que de los nuevos modelos de combustible se derivan. Incendios que, salvo recurrencias, le tocan los cojones al medio ya que en muy pocos años la masa forestal es la misma, aunque eso sí, diferente. 

Con respecto a los depredadores..... ¿Tu querrías lobos en la puerta de tu casa? 
¿Y los querrías sin poder ir armado para poder zurrarles en caso de que les diese por comerte a ti o a tus hijos, y además bajo pena de cárcel por maltrato animal ? Porque llegado el caso es lo único a hacer. Los animales no atienden a razones o sentimientos, y no hablan, como muchos pensarán. 

Te lo digo porque no podemos tener la mentalidad Disney urbanita e importar las costumbres naturales donde los grandes y fuertes matan y se comen a los débiles (con la inmigración de países más asalvajados igual, ojo). 

El jabalí leí hace muchos años que tenía una inteligencia equiparable a un niño de 3-5 años. Lo bien cierto es que cazar uno viejo no es tan fácil, que se lleva por delante la vida de muchos perros antes de ser abatidos y pocas veces se dejan poner a tiro. Un niño de 4 años no es tan listo ni tan cabron. 

Y los tienes en urbanizaciones campando a sus anchas. Se han dado cuenta de que viven mejor entre humanos Disney que en lo profundo del monte, igual que las zorras...y han sido ellos los que han emigrado a lo urbanizado.. ¿Querrias tu depredadores que se comen un cordero igual que se comen a un niño campando a sus anchas por la puerta de tu casa?. 

Seamos sensatos y empecemos a llamar gilipollas en su cara a todos lo que digan gilipolleces del estilo de "hay sobrepoblacion porque los cazadores matan a sus depredadores". 

Hay sobrepoblacion porque las condiciones son óptimas para que esta se de, gracias entre otras causas a los ecologetas anticaza que complican muchísimo cualquier gestión del medio.


----------



## grebleips (26 Dic 2022)

reset dijo:


> Lo de la masa forestal créeme. No es difícil que encuentres información que confirma esto que te digo. Te diría hasta las ha/año de incremento anual en mi comunidad.
> 
> Y es un problema porque resulta inviable controlar los incendios que de los nuevos modelos de combustible se derivan. Incendios que, salvo recurrencias, le tocan los cojones al medio ya que en muy pocos años la masa forestal es la misma, aunque eso sí, diferente.
> 
> ...



Yo no quiero lobos en la puerta de mi casa, por eso no me voy a vivir a su territorio. Si la solución es eliminar a todo bicho viviente que moleste porque a mi familia y mi se nos antoja vivir cerca de depredadores, pues nada, podemos hacer del monte otro páramo de cemento como en la ciudad, donde no haya nada natural.

No se puede pretender reducirles el territorio, hacer barbacoas que puedan oler a kilómetros y sacar los restos en bolsas de basura en la parte de atrás para que se sirvan a su gusto, y luego lamentarse porque hay un problema de seguridad. Y la solución es erradicarlo todo.

El ecosistema no se desequilibra si no lo desequilibra alguien, pues llevaba funcionando bien antes de que estuviéramos. Y a mi los ecologistas de ciudad me parecen igual de paletos que los escopeteros.


----------



## reset (26 Dic 2022)

grebleips dijo:


> Yo no quiero lobos en la puerta de mi casa, por eso no me voy a vivir a su territorio. Si la solución es eliminar a todo bicho viviente que moleste porque a mi familia y mi se nos antoja vivir cerca de depredadores, pues nada, podemos hacer del monte otro páramo de cemento como en la ciudad, donde no haya nada natural.
> 
> No se puede pretender reducirles el territorio, hacer barbacoas que puedan oler a kilómetros y sacar los restos en bolsas de basura en la parte de atrás para que se sirvan a su gusto, y luego lamentarse porque hay un problema de seguridad. Y la solución es erradicarlo todo.
> 
> El ecosistema no se desequilibra si no lo desequilibra alguien, pues llevaba funcionando bien antes de que estuviéramos. Y a mi los ecologistas de ciudad me parecen igual de paletos que los escopeteros.



No has entendido nada. 

Yo soy cazador, me recorro cientos de km en coche para meterme en lo profundo del monte. Recorro decenas de km buscando caza.... Y das con la que das. Y jabali pocos. 

Vuelvo a casa, ciudades grandes, y los tienes por todas partes. Les han perdido el miedo a los humanos y están ocupando las zonas urbanas con total descaro. Y cada año más. 

A ti te dará igual, pero recuerdo hace unos años que había mes que recibíamos 4 demandas de conductores por accidentes, en la misma carretera. Y poco se puede hacer ahí ya que no se pueden usar armas de fuego. Que la gente mucho anticaza pero cuando les declaran siniestro su coche bien que busca a cazadores para que se lo paguen. Todos. 

Pues ese problema va a ir a más. Y eso que actualmente su caza está permitida todo el año, pero son muy prolificos y listos. 

Y como alimaña mucho peor que cualquier otra. Además de con los cultivos, acaban con toda especie que anide/crie en el suelo. 

Yo no los cazaria, como medida contra los anticaza. Y en dos años íbamos a flipar.


----------



## grebleips (26 Dic 2022)

reset dijo:


> No has entendido nada.
> 
> Yo soy cazador, me recorro cientos de km en coche para meterme en lo profundo del monte. Recorro decenas de km buscando caza.... Y das con la que das. Y jabali pocos.
> 
> ...



¿Hablamos de lobos o jabalíes que causan accidentes de tráfico?


----------



## reset (26 Dic 2022)

grebleips dijo:


> ¿Hablamos de lobos o jabalíes que causan accidentes de tráfico?



Los depredadores se desplazan donde están sus presas. 

El el ideal mundo del ecologilipollas donde las especies se autorregulan igual que ahora campan jabalíes por zonas urbanas lo harían los lobos con problemas peores que los accidentes


----------



## Esse est deus (26 Dic 2022)

reset dijo:


> Eso es mentira.
> 
> Fulminado solo cae si le tocas el sistema nervioso central.
> 
> ...



Si la flecha pasa limpia, el animal no reacciona, es la muerte más limpia que hay. Se quedan parados sin saber muy bien que ha ocurrido y caen colapsados.


----------



## grebleips (26 Dic 2022)

reset dijo:


> Los depredadores se desplazan donde están sus presas.
> 
> El el ideal mundo del ecologilipollas donde las especies se autorregulan igual que ahora campan jabalíes por zonas urbanas lo harían los lobos con problemas peores que los accidentes



Bueno, pues entonces menos mal que llegó el hombre para equilibrar el ecosistema.

Cada vez más en desacuerdo con lo que dice, además acaba señalando la raíz del problema, que somos nosotros. Construtendo viviendas cada vez más cerca de bosques, o carreteras atravesándolos. Y luego nos extrañamos de que se acerquen a buscar comida fácil y causen accidentes. Es la naturaleza que se desequilibra sola y debemos actuar.


----------



## F650 (27 Dic 2022)

reset dijo:


> Ataraxio, sin ánimo de ofenderte, no rebatas temas de los que no tienes ni idea.
> 
> Lo que conté lo he visto muchas veces, y es lo que sucede siempre. Eso de caer a plomo de un disparo solo sucede en las películas de vaqueros. Y si sucede en la realidad es por el "susto" del impacto, y no es raro que se levanten y se vayan a morir lejos miebtras la sangre llega al cerebro
> 
> ...



Para mi es un orgullo que me confundas con @ATARAXIO porque suelo coincidir con sus ideas.

Dicho esto, he visto tiros al corazón que caen desplomados, no hay otro órgano a parte de la cabeza por lo que caigas fulminado. 

Lo de yiyo suena a cuéntame


----------

